# Напряжение в шее, постоянно хочется хрустнуть



## Anatoliy89 (25 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи форума.

Мне 29 лет, работаю за компьютером по 10-12 часов в день.


Где-то в августе 2017 года почувствовал первые дискомфортные ощущения в шее по утрам (лёгкая напряжённость). Купил ортопедическую подушку, сделал 5 массажей шейно-воротниковой зоны и забыл про проблему.

В феврале 2018 года появилось небольшое жжение в шее без каких-либо болей при наклонах либо поворотах головы. Мазал феналгоном, через неделю симптомы прошли.

В июне 2018 года, после пробуждения и наклонов головы влево и вправо появился сильный хруст, в течение дня также при наклонах иногда хрустело, но ничего не болело.

В сентябре 2018 года при наклонах и поворотах головы появилась боль.

В октябре 2018 года появилось сильное напряжение в шее, которое усиливалось при умственной нагрузке, также оставались боли при наклонах и поворотах. Чтобы снять напряжение, приходилось откидывать голову назад и вправо до щелчка (это движение словно требовало само тело). Такие движения тело требовало делать каждые 2-3 минуты. Именно за это короткое время напряжение появлялось снова.

В ноябре 2018 я сделал 10 массажей шейно-воротниковой зоны. Боли при наклонах и поворотах головы ушли через 2-3 сеанса, напряжение тоже ушло, но оно начинало немного появляться на второй день после массажа. Так как массажи делал через день, то впринципе чувствовал себя хорошо. Иногда тело также требовало откинуть голову назад и вправо до совсем еле слышного и ощущаемого хруста (хруст усиливался через 12-18 часов после сеанса массажа и ослабевал непосредственно после сеанса).

После окончания курса массажа - боли при наклонах и поворотах прошли, но осталось напряжение в шее, которое снимается опрокидыванием головы назад и наклоном вправо. При этом все сопровождается щелчком. Требования тела совершить указанные действия от каждых 30 секунд до 1 часа. Период между этими действиями уменьшается в положении лёжа и сидя, и увеличивается при ходьбе.

Обратился к врачу ортопеду-травматологу. Направил меня на рентген шоп с пробами (снимки прилагаю). Что-то говорил мне про изменения (остеофиты или как-то так), ещё что-то, применяя медицинские термины.

Назначил мне ношение мягкого воротника шанса и ежедневные уколы (10 дней подряд) в область лопаток (кетонов, b12, актовегин, хондролон).

В воротнике шанса все симптомы уходят - нет напряжения, тело не требует хрустнуть отведением головы назад и вправо (ну, разве что иногда раз в 3 часа). По вечерам и в выходные дни спасался этим воротником.

От курса уколов - улучшения сразу не почуствовал. Где-то через неделю заметил, что напряжение в шее стало периодически то появляться, то пропадать в течение дня, следовательно, откинуть голову назад и вправо хотелось все меньше (мог не делать это часа 2-3).

По вечерам даже не требовалось ношение воротника шанса (потому что напряжение практически не было, а хрустеть хотелось не каждые 2-3 минуты).

Однако, несмотря на облегчение, после уколов, перед тем как уснуть, стал ощущать слабость в ногах (ноги крутило), но утром чувствовал себя хорошо.

Период облегчения в шее был 2 недели после уколов. Сейчас также хочется хрустнуть путём опрокидывания головы назад и наклона вправо, чтобы снять напряжение. Это хочется делать каждые 2-3 минуты (но в воротнике напряжение уходит и требований совершить эти манёвры нет).  При этом слабость в ногах стал ощущать и утром при пробуждении (через полчаса слабость проходит).

Также в последние 2-3 дня в положении сидя стал ощущать легкое жжение в области поясницы (это отдельно болит ? Или может отдавать от шеи?).

Также заметил, что иногда тянет под челюстью, то слева, то справа. Может целый день, а может всего 20-30 минут в день. Может, несколько дней не проявляться и т д.

Сдавал на протяжении этих 6 мес несколько раз общий анализ крови. Анализы идеальные: лейкоциты 5,5-7, лимфоциты 27-29, нейтрофилы 60-65, моноциты 6-7,5.

Заметил, что при вращении головой против часовой стрелки вправой части шеи ощущение того, что как бы сверху шар, но он пытается выйти за границы чего-то. И возникает хруст.

Также есть хруст, если поднять левую руку и совершать легкие наклоны головы влево-вправо. Хруст будто одна кость находит на вторую.

МРТ в моем городе не делают. Стоит ли ехать в областной центр за этим?!
Стоит ли посетить невролога?!

На какую болезнь похоже мои симптомы?! Какое лечение стоит начать?!

Звонил ортопеду, он сказал продолжить внутремышечно уколы хондролона ещё 10 раз. Не знаю, стоит ли?!

Всем заранее спасибо за консультации.


----------



## La murr (25 Дек 2018)

@Anatoliy89, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (26 Дек 2018)

Утро доброе. 
В снимках нет вида "спереди ", но даже по жалобам ситуация понятна.  Длительная статическая нагрузка привела к мышечно-тонической асимметрии на шейном уровне,  что смещает позвонки относительно соседнего и , соответственно, вызывает дискомфорт. . Массаж расслабил более поверхностные мышцы и поэтому полегчало, но знаний и умения массажиста на большее не хватило, что вполне естественно. .. Доктор тоже не совсем тонко чувствует проблему.. Идеально в таком случае,  мануальный терапевт с умением диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на шейном уровне, владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

Спасибо Вам большое. То есть это вряд ли протрузии, грыжи? 

По снимку - все хорошо?

Мануального терапевта в городе нет. Надо будет искать в других городах.

Какие - нибудь лфк может делать?!

Направляю ещё один снимок


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

А жжение в спине, плечах, слабость в ногах - может быть от этого ?


----------



## AIR (26 Дек 2018)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> По снимку - все хорошо?


Умеренные изменения в виде сколиоза с ротацией позвонков,  на кранио-вертебральном уровне также наклон с ротацией. 


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Какие - нибудь лфк может делать?!


Посмотрите на форуме тему "бадуаньцзин "-"8 кусков парчи "..


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> А жжение в спине, плечах, слабость в ногах - может быть от этого ?


Кроме шеи на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровнях также имеются подобные изменения..


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

Спасибо большое.

То есть к неврологу смысла нет обращаться?! Хондролон тоже не обязательно колоть?!

Мое решение - это мануальный терапевт?! Правильно?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Кроме шеи на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровнях также имеются подобные изменения..



Если в шее изменения, то во всех остальных отделах априори изменения, верно же?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

Подскажите, можно ли мне бегать? Ранее иногда выбирался на стадион.

Бассейн?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

А мрт следует сделать?! Или в моей ситуации не обязательно ?! Грыжи и протрузии исключены?! Их бы показал рентген?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Дек 2018)

Я так понял, у меня остеохондроза нет что ли?


----------



## Галина Каримова (27 Дек 2018)

Доктор, здравствуйте.

Очень прошу помочь поставить диагноз и предположить причину напряжения в шее. 

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29325/
Здравствуйте, Анатолий




Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Стоит ли посетить невролога?!


Обязательно



Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> МРТ в моем городе не делают. Стоит ли ехать в областной центр за этим?!


Крайне желательно



Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Звонил ортопеду, он сказал продолжить внутремышечно уколы хондролона ещё 10 раз. Не знаю, стоит ли?!


Абсолютно бессмысленно



Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> На какую болезнь похоже мои симптомы?! Какое лечение стоит начать?!


Нужно дождаться результатов МРТ и, по-необходимости, других инструментальных методов диагностики - гадать в медицине не только бесполезно, но и вредно))

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Anatoliy89 (28 Дек 2018)

Всем спасибо за советы


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте!  Сделал мрт шеи, поясницы. Врач сказал, что надо делать лфк, а какие и что, непонятно.

Симптомы: напряжение в шее; жжение в пояснице в положении сидя с отдачей в ноги в виде слабости или мурашей.

Насколько все критично для 30 лет?! Как лечится?! Где протрузия диск чёрный, почему?!

Заранее спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Попросили посмотреть.

А сформируйте Ваш вопрос по теме?
Есть напряжение в шее? 
Хрустите.
Или надо устранить напряжение.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

@Галина Каримова, @Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте. Смущает в заключении ещё и спондилоартроз. Что это такое доступным языком?! Это самостоятельное заболевание или следствие протрузий?! Интересует схема лечения, чтобы устранить напряжение в шее и жжение в пояснице с отдачей в ноги.

Зашёл ещё к одному неврологу. Назначил следующее лечение. Стоит ли следовать этим рекомендациям?!

Больше всего меня пугает диагноз спондилоартроз... не могу понять простым языком, что это и из-за чего. Возможно ли вылечить?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Спондилоартроз=старость, которая начинается с 14 лет.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

Для 30ти лет то есть ничего критичного?! Правильно, доктор?!


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Насколько все критично для 30 лет?!


Несколько неприятно.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Как лечится?!


Придётся увлечься цигуном - чем длительнее статические нагрузки,  тем чаще и длительнее должны быть мягкие, плавные, разнообразные движения,  то есть цигун..


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Где протрузия диск чёрный, почему?!


А Вы все снимки посмотрите, будет и темный и не очень, будут и все  темные и все серые..


----------



## Martik (24 Янв 2019)

Цигун шикарная вещь, подтверждаю! Но на шее мне от него толку мало, вот для таза, да, круто


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

@AIR, спасибо!

А какими лекарствами снимать боль?! Я не могу сидеть, жжёт поясницу....

Как лечится?! Массаж?! Мануальная терапия?! Спондилоартроз из-за протрузий?! Подскажите, пожалуйста.

Уважаемые доктора, лфк, цигун, понятно. 

Острые боли как можно снять? Лечение, которое назначил врач, правильное?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

Помогите, пожалуйста, расшифровать лекарства (пункт 1,3), а то почерк разобрать не могу и вспомнить, как называла врач.

1. Говорила про капельницу. Не могу разобрать.
2. Мидокалм уколы.
3. Не могу разобрать.
4. Терафлекс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Убрал. Не считал того что на той странице.
Но разобрались сами.


----------



## 32Ольга (24 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Помогите, пожалуйста, расшифровать лекарства (пункт 1,3), а то почерк разобрать не могу и вспомнить, как называла врач.
> 
> 1. Говорила про капельницу. Не могу разобрать.
> 2. Мидокалм уколы.
> ...


я расшифровала п. 3 АЭРТАЛ)

в п. 1 может ОКТОЛИПЕН?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Точно! Можно в аптеке работать.
Октолипен 10.0.  2 амп на 200 мл


----------



## Галина Каримова (24 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Сделал мрт шеи, поясницы. Врач сказал, что надо делать лфк, а какие и что, непонятно.
> 
> Симптомы: напряжение в шее; жжение в пояснице в положении сидя с отдачей в ноги в виде слабости или мурашей.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте

У Вас имеется дегенеративно-воспалительное поражение позвоночника (спондилоартроз), оссожненный образованием протрузий шейного и поясничного отделов позвоночника. В Вашем случае я рекомендую выполнить нуклеопластику С5-С6, С6-С7, L4-L5, L5-S1, а дальше регулярно заниматься плаванием, ходьбой, на тренажерах типа "велосипед" и "гребля"

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Янв 2019)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо. Я же ещё толком консервативно не лечился. Не стоит пробовать даже ?! Сразу на нуклеопластику?!  Я хорошо сплю, ночью меня ничего не тревожит, хожу тоже нормально.

А почему раньше у меня поясница не болела, а резко началось в декабре. Причём все анализы (кровь) у меня в норме. В чем может быть причина?! Заранее спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> А почему раньше у меня поясница не болела, а резко началось в декабре. Причём все анализы (кровь) у меня в норме. В чем может быть причина?! Заранее спасибо


Сформируйте только жалобы сегодняшнего дня.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сформируйте только жалобы сегодняшнего дня.



1. В течение дня мышечный спазм шеи сзади. Длится разный период времени: от 10 минут до целого дня. Спазма не бывает в положении лёжа. Спазм проходит самостоятельно или снимается мидокалмом.

2. Жжение в пояснице, которое в основном возникает в положении сидя, разной силы (от практически не чувствую до отдачи в ноги в виде слабости или мурашек).

3. В положении лёжа часто мурашки конечностей.

4. Жжение в пояснице и напряжение в шее усиливается при переживаниях, волнении.

Доктор, переживаю за спондилоартроз. Он у меня по всему позвоночнику?! Или только в пояснице, где протрузии.

Прошу помочь с лечением, дальнейшими действиями, в т ч по таблеткам, назначенным врачом.
Спасибо


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

Общий анализ крови: лейкоциты 5,5; лимфоциты 30; моноциты 7; нейтрофилы 63, соэ 2.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

> 1. В течение дня мышечный спазм шеи сзади. Длится разный период времени: от 10 минут до целого дня. Спазма не бывает в положении лёжа. Спазм проходит самостоятельно или снимается мидокалмом.


То есть явно преобладает мышечный компонент. А значит миорелаксанты, массаж, мануальная терапия, физиотерапия, правильная организация рабочего места и времени вполне могут решить Ваши проблемы.
2. Жжение в пояснице, которое в основном возникает в положении сидя, разной силы (от практически не чувствую до отдачи в ноги в виде слабости или мурашек).
Неясна причина такой жалобы, учитывая не специфичность, все же мышцы наверное будут главными, но не надо забывать и про нервозность, такие жалобы скорее именно ее проявления.

3. В положении лёжа часто мурашки конечностей.
Не ясно откуда. Надо сделать ЭНМГ, если все нормально, то это нервозность, вернее тревожность.

4. Жжение в пояснице и напряжение в шее усиливается при переживаниях, волнении.
Вот, вот. Все же тревожность.
На форуме большинство подобных ситуаций заканчивалось излечением при приеме препаратов этого ряда или перетренировкой от преобладания симпатической нервной системы к парасимпатической. 

Доктор, переживаю за спондилоартроз. Он у меня по всему позвоночнику?! Или только в пояснице, где протрузии.
И так все от переживаний, а Вы еще и за это переживаете, у вас спондилоартроз по возрасту, даже меньше. У некоторых уже грыжи большие и нога болит.

5. Прошу помочь с лечением, дальнейшими действиями, в т ч по таблеткам, назначенным врачом.
Назначено принимать+много лфк+специалист по тревожности.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, огромное Вам спасибо! Вы правы, много переживал из за спазмов в шее, думал, что я ещё молод и такое проявление течение какого-то смертельного заболевания (сам по себе очень мнителен, страдаю фобиями болезней).

И последний вопрос. Нужна ли мне консультация ревматолога?! Исключёна ли у меня болезнь Бехтерева (соэ всегда было 2-4)?! Или лучше сходить к врачу? Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Нужна ли мне консультация ревматолога?! Исключёна ли у меня болезнь Бехтерева (соэ всегда было 2-4)?! Или лучше сходить к врачу? Спасибо


Не нужна.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не нужна.



@Доктор Ступин, болезнь Бехтерева исключена в данном случае?!

Спасибо, последний вопрос был


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Нет никаких указаний на нее.

Спрашивайте сколько надо. Лишь бы разобрались.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!

Лечение понятно, после Ваших комментариев стало существенно легче.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Лечение понятно, после Ваших комментариев стало существенно легче.


Легко лечить, когда спина здоровая.


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, спасибо. Я же ещё толком консервативно не лечился. Не стоит пробовать даже ?! Сразу на нуклеопластику?!  Я хорошо сплю, ночью меня ничего не тревожит, хожу тоже нормально.
> 
> А почему раньше у меня поясница не болела, а резко началось в декабре. Причём все анализы (кровь) у меня в норме. В чем может быть причина?! Заранее спасибо


Боли в пояснице вероятнее всего связаны с образованием (увеличением в размерах) трещин межпозвонковых дисков, которые приводят к развития протрузий/грыж. Сама по себе грыжа безболезненна до тех пор, пока не оказывает воздействие на корешок нерва или спинной мозг. Раньше у Вас  не было нарушений целостности фиброзной оболочки межпозвоночного диска, поэтому и болей не было

Нуклеопластика - единственная методика, которая гарантировано предотвращает исход протрузии м/п диска в грыжу. Можно обойтись и без неё, прибегнув к помощи соответствующего лечения или процедур (прием НПВС, физиотерапия, ЛФК и т.д.) и возможно это поможет. А возможно и нет. Но если за время прохождения консервативной терапии протрузия "перерастет" в грыжу, то лечение будет значительно более сложным и дорогостоящим.

Это как с лечением кариеса - если вовремя не установить пломбу, со временем будет необходимо делать коронку, а затем и вживлять имплант. Решать, разумеется, Вам.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Янв 2019)

@Галина Каримова, @Доктор Ступин, если протрузии есть у всех к 30 годам, и мой позвоночник с протрузияии и спондилоартрозом соответсвует моему возрасту (даже лучше, по мнению Доктора Ступина), то есть ли показания к нуклеопластике?!! Я к тому, что, зачем бороться с тем, что неизбежно?!


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Я к тому, что, зачем бороться с тем, что неизбежно?!


Можете не бороться - я лишь даю свои рекомендации, следовать которым или нет каждый решает для себя сам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, @Доктор Ступин, если протрузии есть у всех к 30 годам, и мой позвоночник с протрузияии и спондилоартрозом соответсвует моему возрасту (даже лучше, по мнению Доктора Ступина), то есть ли показания к нуклеопластике?!! Я к тому, что, зачем бороться с тем, что неизбежно?!


Неизбежна старость. Но и она бывает разной.
Делайте лфк и живите правильно и нуклеопластика, глядишь, и не понадобится.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (28 Янв 2019)

@Галина Каримова,@Доктор Ступин,
уважаемые доктора, сделал ещё узи маг. Смущает нарушение скорости кровотока при поворотных пробах. Это как-нибудь лечится?! И как?! Заранее спасибо.



Головные боли и сонливость тоже уже давно, связывал с режимом и характером работы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2019)

Привести в порядок биомеханику позвоночника.
Привести в порядок рабочее место и время.
Привести в порядок физическое состояние организма.


----------



## Галина Каримова (28 Янв 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Смущает нарушение скорости кровотока при поворотных пробах. Это как-нибудь лечится?! И как?! Заранее спасибо


Нарушение кровотока вызвано вертеброгенным влиянием. Лечится:

1) Специально подобранная гимнастика, занятие плаванием, массаж, физиотерапия, мануальная терапия
2) При неэффективности вышеперечисленного - удаление остеофитов и протрузий межпозвоночных дисков (УВТ, ультразвуковая чистка)
3) В случае прогрессирования - стентирование позвоночных артерий
4) Крайний вариант - шунтирование


----------



## doclega (6 Фев 2019)

Дегидратация диска. Дегенератика.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (8 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, @doclega, 

Это ББ.

В один день покраснели глаза, зажгло и захрустели колени, голени. 

СОЭ резко поднялось до 15.

После диклофинака все жжения в спине в положении сидя уходят.

Никаких скованностей по утрам, ночных болей. Просто жжение, когда сидишь. Когда встаёшь - все проходило.

Да, и внутренняя тревога была о бб!

Все начиналось с напряжения в шее (без боли), потом резко поясница, потом конечности и т д.

Теперь я понял, откуда был и стоматит и язвочки во рту. Думал, на нервах....

Также резко в один день блуждающее жжение по всем конечностям.

В анализе соэ 15; лимфоциты 9(!), нейтрофилы 85; моноциты 6.

При этом 2 недели назад соэ было лишь 2! Но при этом спина болела - резкое жжение, в положении лёжа и сидя. Резкое облегчение - когда встаёшь.

Аэртал вообще не помогал. 

А вот Диклофенак заметно все облегчает.

Вот, когда добавились колени и глаза, то СОЭ возрасли до 15!

В понедельник буду делать мрт крест.-подвздошных сочленений.

Подскажите, какой рентген сделать?! Таза? Копчика? Крестца?

Справедливости ради стоит отметить, что впридачу ко всему еще немного кашляю и насморк с зелеными выделениями (т.e. бактериальная инфекция). Поэтому такие показатели могли дать.

Но поясница жжет (внутри) уже 1,5 месяца. При этом начинает жечь моментально в положении лежа (прям сразу же, как прилег). Также жжет и когда сажусь. Вне зависимости от времени суток (утром, днем, вечером). Скованности по утрам нет. Все это время СОЭ стабильно было 2.

У кого какие мысли?

Меня настораживает, что ББ могла так быстро развиться. Еще в сентябре я спокойно играл в футбол. А в один день резко зажгло спину со слабостью двух ног. Пишут везде же, что ББ диагностирует в среднем через 5 лет. 

Кто что думает?


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Фев 2019)

Болезнь Бехтерева (современное название *Анкилозирующий спондилоартрит) *имеет иную симптоматику и течение, но если Вас это действительно настораживает - сдайте кровь на определение антигена гистосовместимости HLA-B27.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (8 Фев 2019)

@Галина Каримова, да, меня тревожит, что жжение внутри (ноет) появляется моментально, как я ложусь или сажусь. Как только я встаю или иду - практически ничего не ощущается. Вот выпил таблетку дифлофенак и ничего не болит, ни сидя, ни лежа. Разве это не прямое доказательство Бехтерева? А что тогда? Плюс блуждающие жжения (без воспалений и опуханий) по всем суставам (руки, локти, голень, колени). Пожжет 10 минут в одном месте, потом в другом и так далее. Конечно, все это на фоне сильного невроза с моей стороны!


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Разве это не прямое доказательство Бехтерева?


Нет, разумеется


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> А что тогда?


Абсолютным критерием к постановке диагноза анкилозирующий спондилоартрит является обнаружение в крови HLA B-27 в совокупности с характерными изменениями на МРТ/КТ. Потому что может быть положительный HLA B-27 без болезни Бехтерева, но не может быть болезнь Бехтерева без положительного HLA B-27.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (9 Фев 2019)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Болезнь Бехтерева (современное название *Анкилозирующий спондилоартрит) *имеет иную симптоматику и течение, но если Вас это действительно настораживает - сдайте кровь на определение антигена гистосовместимости HLA-B27.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую симптоматику и течение. А то в интернете одни и те же скопированные статьи, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Доктор, начиналось все у меня с шеи - напряжение, жжение, хруст. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, мои снимки в теме. Что-то может настораживает?!


Настораживает то, что Вы ищите себе болезни. Втянетесь в ипохондрию - Не вылезете без антидепрессантов.
Болезни Бехтерева у Вас нет.
Для самоуспокоения и проверки нас сделайте анализ.
А пока в зал на тренировки.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (10 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, завтра на мрт КПС и анализы.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (10 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Болезни Бехтерева у Вас нет.



Почему тогда значительно легче на несколько часов при приеме нвпс?!

Что говорит по клинике, что это не ББ? Вот жжение в спине раньше никогда не тревожило, даже намёка не было. А в один день утром резко зажгло.

Влияет ли приём нвпс на мрт кпс. За сколько дней стоит отменить приём или все равно?

Более подробно расскажу про жжение в пояснице.

С сентября по декабрь 2018 было только сильное напряжение в шеи. В положении лёжа перед сном возникала слабость в ногах и руках (без боли, просто слабость).

На утро все проходило. В декабре одни утром пришёл на работу и в положении сидя жгло поясницу и слабость в ногах. Как только вставал, то все проходило.

В январе вечером на фоне переживаний за боли, резкое жжение в коленях, без боли. Потом эти жжения стали по всему телу. Теперь хочется хрустнуть коленями. Делаю 2 - 3 сгибания, что-то там трется и резкий хруст без боли. Припухлостей нет. Жжение в разных частях , в т в суставах по 10-15 минут, мигрируют. Плюс теперь резко хруст во всем теле стал - ступни, грудь, поясница.

В январе ещё были жжения, мураши в ногах и руках.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Фев 2019)

Вы описываете клинику миофасциального синдрома при неврозе. Ждем анализы и мрт


----------



## Anatoliy89 (12 Фев 2019)

Выкладываю мрт кпс.

За день до этого пил Диклофенак, так как болела поясница. Это могло повлиять на результат?! Необходимо ли пересдать без приема нвпс?



Полностью ли исключена болезнь Бехтерева?? Подскажите, пожалуйста.

      

Осталось дождаться анализов на HLA-B27, успокоиться и заняться лфк!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Сакроилеита нет.
Ждем анализы.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (14 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, доктор, а что означает «определяются участки жировой перестройки в крестце и повздошных костях?»?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, доктор, а что означает «определяются участки жировой перестройки в крестце и повздошных костях?»?


Это и есть остеохондроз - возрастные и нагрузочные дегенеративные изменения.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (14 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!

Отправил МРТ для повторного мнения @doclega. 

Говорит, что отсутствие воспаление еще не говорит об отсутствии спондилоартрита. Надо смотреть месторасположение этих жировых перестроек и тд.

@Доктор Ступин, 

Сакроиелит @doclega тоже не увидел.

Жду результаты на HLA B27.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Фев 2019)

И мы ждем.
Все будет нормально.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (15 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Доктор, все равно не могу понять причину, почему ноет поясницу.

Никаких намеков ранее не было, даже малейших. 

Лёг со здоровой поясницей, никаких травм, нагрузок. Утром просыпаюсь, прихожу на работу, сажусь в кресло, а сидеть не могу, поясница ноет и слабость в двух ногах.

Встаю, хожу, практически все проходит.

И на мышцы не похоже, и на грыжу, и сакроиелита нет.

Успокоительные не уменьшают боль.

Аэртал пил - не помог.

Диклофенак резкое облегчение. 3 дня помогало, а теперь нет.

Все также думаете причина в тревожности?

Ноет круглые сутки, усиление моментальное, когда лежу или сижу.

Продолжается уже 2 месяца

@Доктор Ступин, решил всё систематизировать, в надежде на Вашу помощь, консультации. Живу в маленьком провинциальном городке на Дальнем Востоке, на местных врачей надежды нет.

Полный анамнез:

1. Лето-осень 2017 года заметил первый дискомфорт в шее (при поворотах, наклонах чувствовалась небольшая боль). Прошел курс массажа, стал спать на ортопедической подушке, все прошло.

2. В феврале 2018 года появилось жжение (горение) внутри шеи (сама шея не была горячей), при поворотах, наклонах особо не болело. Натирал феналгоном, все прошло.

3. Лето 2018 года по утрам сильно хрустела шея при наклонах и поворотах. В течение дня все было нормально.

4. Август 2018 года опять жжение (горение) внутри шеи (сама шея не была горячей). Через несколько дней уже напряжение шеи (шея была как камень). Ходил на массаж, непосредственно после массажа симптомы снимались, но появлялись на 2-3 день снова.

5. После массажа (сентябрь-октябрь 2018 года) болезненность при поворотах и наклонах прошла, но систематически напрягалась шея, тело требовало отвести голову назад и хрустнуть. Шея вся сильно хрустела при поворотах и наклонах. Иногда спазмы были такой силы, что пил несколько раз в день мидокалм. Октябрь-ноябрь 2018 г. по вечерам носил воротник шанца, в нем чувствовал себя более-менее комфортно.

6. Очень сильно переживал за эти боли, нервничал, не было настроения, так как снижалась моя работоспособность. *Во рту появились ранки, болячки на языке. Анализы крови идеальные. СОЭ 2. *

7. Весь ноябрь 2-3 раза в неделю ходил в бассейн, результата 0.

8. В конце ноября невролог прописал уколы диклофенак, витамины B12, хондролон, мазь хондроксид. Эффекта абсолютно 0. Шея как напрягалась, так и напрягается с постоянными хрустами. Когда одевал воротник шанца, то заметил, ч*то под челюстью (справа) что-то мешает, как будто лимфоузел, но при пальпации ничего не чувствовал. *Потом под челюстью стало мешать при поворотах головы и касании воротника рубашки, кофты и т. д. Несколько часов в день чувствовал этот дискомфорт справа под челюстью, как будто что-то напряжено (но при пальпации боли не было). Это напряжение под челюстью в течения дня обязательно проходило, бывало не было напряжения 2-3 дня, неделю. Также иногда вечером кратковременно (от 10 минут до часа) дискомфорт в подмышках, как будто что-то мешает (но лимфоузлы не прощупывались, при пальпации боли нет). Сдавал анализы крови. Идеально. СОЭ - 2.

9. Первые 2 недели декабря 2018 года облегчение - шея практически не напрягается. Воротник шанца не ношу. Но, перед самым сном, в положении лежа, *резкая слабость двух ног* (ничего не болит, но чувствую, что силы там нет). Встаю утром - здоров.

10. Середина декабря 2018 года - прихожу на работу, сажусь в кресло -* сразу жжение в спине, ноет, дикая слабость ног, иногда и рук. Встаю - сразу проходит, хожу - практически боли нет. *Сдаю анализы. Все норма. СОЭ 2. Иду на несколько массажей спины - *эффекта  0.  Разминка, растяжка - эффекта 0. Итак продолжается и по сегодняшний день. *

11. Январь 2019 года также* каждый день напрягается шея, ноет спина. Ночами сплю отлично. *
Делаю МРТ в другом городе (снимки здесь есть), сдаю анализы. СОЭ 2. Иду к неврологу - назначила таблетка АЭРТАЛ и.т.д. *Пью - эффекта 0. 
*
12. Конец января 2019 года. Заболел. Кашель, сильный насморк, температуры нет, красные ОБА глаза по утрам (окулист сказала, что конъюнктивит на фоне болезни, прописала капли).

13. Начало февраля 2019 года, продолжаю немного болеть (кашель и сопли), *пью 2 раза в день АЭРТАЛ*, эффекта нет. Переживаю, что со мной такое. *И тут резко (днем) жжение в двух коленках (и это при приеме НВПС???). *На следующее утро очень хрустят коленки (обе) при каждом приседании, чего раньше не было! Но острой боли там нет, припухлостей тоже, покраснений нет, температура кожи не повышена.   Следующий день (колени хрустят), но не горят, начинает жечь левый локоть (на следующий день проходит, но хрустит без боли). Следующий день жжение кистей рук (жжет несколько часов и тут же проходит). Затем резкое жжение большого и указательного пальца левой руки *(при сгибании ничего не болит).  *Отпускает, тут же начинается жжение в двух голеностопах (на 5 минут вздуваются вены и проходят). *Жжение чувствуется, что кожа прям горячая, если дотронуться, но факту температура не отличается.
Спина и шея ведут себя также (спина ноет, шея периодически напрягается, но меньше). 
*
14. 08 февраля 2019 года сдаю кровь. *Нейтрофилы под 90, СОЭ 15 *(при этом еще были насморк и красные глаза, т.е. не выздоровел). Пью 2 таблетки диклофенак по 50 мг одновременно. Через 30 минут я абсолютно здоровый человек, *у меня ничего не болит, ничего не тревожит. *Вот тут я и заподозрил спондилоартрит, болезнь бехтерева, так как прочитал, что если ярко выраженный эффект от нвпс, то это их явный признак.

15. 11 февраля 2019 года улетаю в другой город, иду к терапевту, отправляют домой пить успокоительные * ( а я и так пью месяц афабазол и новопассит на ночь, а толку 0). К ревматологу направления не дают, не видят оснований. С 08 февраля 2-3 раза в день пью диклофенак по 1 таб. 50 мг., чувствую себя хорошо. А главное, что нет жжений по суставам и мышцам.
*
16. 12 февраля 2019 года делаю МРТ КПС - сакроиелита нет. (направлял даже для 2-го мнения @doclega). Сдаю СРБ - 0,4 *(но перед сном пил диклофенак).  Ревматоидный фактор - отрицателен. *

17. 13 февраля 2019 года выпил на ночь диклофенак, но не могу уснуть, сильно жжет справа в тазобедренном суставе и копчик.

18. 14, 15 февраля 2019 года - диклофенак *либо не помогает, либо незначительно облегчает состояние на 1 час.  
*
19. Какие симптомы имею на момент набора данного сообщения. Местное время 10 ч. 55 мин. На ночь пил 2 таблетки диклофенак по 50 мг (часа в 4 утра проснулся от жжения в руках чуть выше кистей рук, температура их не была повышена, припухлостей не было). Утром (8 ч. 00 мин) выпил еще 2 таблетки диклофенака по 50 мг, пришел на работу, до 09 час. 30 мин. было более-менее. После этого жжение в правой лодышке и  правой икроножной мышце. Жжение в пояснице, крестце, справа в тазобедренном суставе, дискомфорт двух указательных пальцев. Такое ощущение, что сижу на твердом стуле, дискомфорт, хотя стул мягкий. *Болит при пальпации поясницы. *

20. Готов уже прилететь в Москву (7 часов лететь), только куда идти на платное  обследование? Невролог? Психиатр? Институт ревматологии? Ортопед?  А куда именно? Не был в Москве ни разу.

Здесь в больнице местной даже карточки никогда не имел. 15 лет занимался единоборствами, здоров. А тут все так резко приключилось.

*Одна надежда на местных врачей форума,* поймите, здесь у нас на Дальнем Востоке в маленьких городах низкоквалифицированный персонал. *Из анализов можно сдать только ОБЩИЙ, нет МРТ и КТ, только рентген. Нет ревматолога, ортопеда, мануального терапевта. 
*
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, дальнейший алгоритм действий.

1. Отменить прием НВПС, отслеживать СОЭ, ждать результата HLA B27 (думаю через 2-3 дня будет готов). В зависимости от состояния и динамики СОЭ принимать решение о полете в Москву (опять таки, куда именно лучше там пойти платно и к какому врачу).
2. Продолжать прием НВПС и ждать результата HLA B27. Если положительный, то полет в Москву.


Всем заранее спасибо за помощь, благодарен от всей души!!!!

Лейкоциты всегда около 6, в т ч и последний раз, гемоглобин ближе к верхней границе нормы.


----------



## axse (15 Фев 2019)

Узи щитовидки не делали?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (15 Фев 2019)

Нет

@axse, нет, а она разве может давать такую симптоматику?!
Что может показать узи?


----------



## Галина Каримова (15 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Доктор, очень сильно прошу посмотреть последнее сообщение темы. Заранее спасибо!



Трудно разобраться в Вашей проблеме по интернету, не имея возможности для физикального осмотра, да еще и с минимум выполненных анализов...

ИМХО картина похожа на вирусный ганглиолит - сделайте качественный анализ на уровень антител к вирусам герпеса, цитомегавируса и Эпшьейна-Барра.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (15 Фев 2019)

@axse, сделал платно сегодня, нашли узел 1,5 см

Узлы более 1 см подлежат пункции в обязательном порядке.

В понедельник на биопсию (доброкачественный или нет), но по УЗИ сказали, что на 95% будет доброкачественным, они вообще редко злокачественные.

Далее анализы на гормоны.

@axse спасибо большое Вам за подсказку....


Врач сказал, что это узел может вырабатывать лишние гормоны щитовидной, что может влечь за собой проблемы с мышцами, позвоночником, суставами....


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Фев 2019)

узел доброкачественный, гормоны в норме.

Жду результат HLA-B27


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Доктор, HLA B27 - не обнаружен. 

Как же вы были правы, спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

Форум ошибается редко


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Это да. Вернёмся к проблемам.

Хожу сейчас в бассейн - сходил уже 3 раза.

Во время плавания дискомфорт в области поясницы, ощущается жжение внутри.

После бассейна, когда сижу или ложусь, также жжение внутри поясницы.

Нвпс не пойму, иногда полностью снимают этот дискомфорт, а иногда вообще, как будто и не пил.

Принимал аэртал, Диклофенак и цереблекс.

На шею вообще ничего не влияет, ни массаж, ни таблетки (разве что мидокалм).

Дико хрустит и сильно напрягается, когда сижу за столом за документами (шея вниз). 

Проблемы с шеей начались задолго до моих тревожностей (поэтому не связываю).


Доктор, куда двигаться дальше? Таблетки выкинуть и бассейн, лфк?! Правильно?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Фев 2019)

Когда поднимаю левую руку, то при наклонах головы, сильные щелчки в шеи (левая задняя часть). 

Эх, кажется, что надо планировать отпуск на апрель к родственникам в Москву, а там к доктору Ступину в клинику. Здесь сам и местными врачами никак не справится....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Доктор, куда двигаться дальше? Таблетки выкинуть и бассейн, лфк?! Правильно?!


Правильно.
А таблетки от боли заменить на таблетки от нервозности.


----------



## BlackND (21 Фев 2019)

я конечно не доктор но в переписке прям видно что у человека нервное перенапряжение. я бы порекомендовал помимо всего прочего добавить Психотерапевта. и все в комплексе делать..Кстати если доктор назначит препараты они обладают тоже легким миорелаксирующим действием. А вопрос ЛФК и Бассеина тут дело ооочень долгое от года наступают какие то улучшения. так что запаситесь терпением.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Мне нравится Ваше предложение.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (21 Фев 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> я конечно не доктор но в переписке прям видно что у человека нервное перенапряжение. я бы порекомендовал помимо всего прочего добавить Психотерапевта. и все в комплексе делать..Кстати если доктор назначит препараты они обладают тоже легким миорелаксирующим действием. А вопрос ЛФК и Бассеина тут дело ооочень долгое от года наступают какие то улучшения. так что запаситесь терпением.


а я испугалась за него, ему тут просто кто-то с форума посоветовал (не врач) узи щитовидки, он сделал ,сделал даже биопсию узла!!!! И все это просто от того, что он чего-то боится и ищет...ищет...ищет. Уважаемый пациент, вы только не делайте пункцию просто по совету обычного человека, ладно?! Страшно за вас...
Психотерапевта бы надо подключить


----------



## Anatoliy89 (21 Фев 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, @BlackND, друзья, спасибо Вам большое за поддержку.

Все будет хорошо!

Екатерина, на пункцию врач направил. Все хорошо, кстати


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Доктор, ничего не пойму, перестал пить нвпс, спина стала «ныть» ещё больше. Она не болит, при движениях, лфк, разминке никаких острых и простреливающих болей нет. 

Просто она ноет 24 часа в сутки, особенно, когда ложусь или сижу. 

Также ноет в правом тазобедренном суставе. 

Вроде как явно воспалительный характер (учитывая, что нвпс помогает и его отмена все возвращает обратно).

В то же самое время мрт кпс и поясницы воспалений не выявляет, HLA B27 - отрицательный. 

Срб - 0,4 (но на фоне 3х дневного приема нвпс). До этого соэ было 15 (но немного простывший был).

Думаете, все это тревожное расстройство?!
Совсем я запутался, помогите определить дальнейшие действия, пожалуйста.

Наверное, надо дней 10 не пить нвпс и потом пойти проверить соэ?! А в зависимости от результата уже принимать дальнейшие действия?!

Также дискомфорт в больших и указательных пальцах рук, хруст коленей, жжение в правом голеностопе и руках (от запчастей до локтей).

Все это началось резко в один день на фоне болезни. Может, это не связано со спиной и шеей, а какой-то ревматизм?!

Очень странный случай у меня.

Я же принимаю афабазол, капельницы ставил октолипен. Ничего не помогает. Да, разве могут быть красные глаза от тревожного расстройства, болячки на языке?!

Врядли это тревожное расстройство.

Доктор, очень прошу совета, какие анализы сдать ещё и т д.

Заранее спасибо.

Иногда на несколько минут вспухают вены на голеностопе. Ещё заметил, иногда, после того, как где-нибудь пожжет, то там могут остаться, как царапины, которые проходят через несколько часов....

Сложность ещё в том, что нет узкопрофильных врачей в моем городе. Смысла нет ходить, поставят всд...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2019)

То есть жалобы есть, а причин найти не могут.
Когда не могут найти причину, то вариантов не много:
- не могут
- ее нет
- она есть, но преувеличена

При отсутствии причины вариантов действия так же много:
- наплевать (уже же ясно, что нет проблемы)
- если сами наплевать не можете, то принять таблетки которые помогут наплевать
- найти способ утвердиться в том, что здоровы, например начать делать лфк и повышать его до тренировочного уровня
- найти способ который будет успокаивать (словесно психолог, телесно- массажист, остеопат, морально - тренер, эмоционально - любовница)



> Доктор, ничего не пойму, перестал пить нвпс, спина стала «ныть» ещё больше. Она не болит, при движениях, лфк, разминке никаких острых и простреливающих болей нет.
> 
> Просто она ноет 24 часа в сутки, особенно, когда ложусь или сижу.
> 
> Также ноет в правом тазобедренном суставе.


Ноет не болит.



> Вроде как явно воспалительный характер (учитывая, что нвпс помогает и его отмена все возвращает обратно).
> В то же самое время мрт кпс и поясницы воспалений не выявляет, HLA B27 - отрицательный.
> Срб - 0,4 (но на фоне 3х дневного приема нвпс). До этого соэ было 15 (но немного простывший был).


Так принимайте. Если нет воспаления, а лекарство помогает, то определяем это как серонегативное воспаление, подбираем минимально эффективную дозу НПВП навсегда, как и положено при хорионическом воспалении.



> Думаете, все это тревожное расстройство?!
> Совсем я запутался, помогите определить дальнейшие действия, пожалуйста.


Похоже, надо сходит к врачу.



> Наверное, надо дней 10 не пить нвпс и потом пойти проверить соэ?! А в зависимости от результата уже принимать дальнейшие действия


Надо сделать, посмотрим.



> Также дискомфорт в больших и указательных пальцах рук, хруст коленей, жжение в правом голеностопе и руках (от запчастей до локтей).


Дискомфорт не боль.



> Все это началось резко в один день на фоне болезни. Может, это не связано со спиной и шеей, а какой-то ревматизм?!


Не похоже.



> Очень странный случай у меня.


Не очень.



> Я же принимаю афабазол, капельницы ставил октолипен. Ничего не помогает. Да, разве могут быть красные глаза от тревожного расстройства, болячки на языке?!


А где тут лечение тревожного расстройства. Посмотрите темы на форуме, полгода прима антидепрессантов не всегда решают проблему, а Вы про Афабазол.



> Вряд ли это тревожное расстройство.


Надо разбираться



> Доктор, очень прошу совета, какие анализы сдать ещё и т д.


Не надо пока. Не вижу показаний.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, доктор!

Отменяю приём нвпс, 01-02 марта сдаю анализы на соэ, как раз будет информативная картина, так как с момента последнего ОРВИ пройдёт около месяца.

Дальше будем думать вместе, куда двигаться.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а к какому врачу, говорите, надо сходить?! Психотерапевт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а к какому врачу, говорите, надо сходить?! Психотерапевт?


Если он из психиатров и может назначать лекарство


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так принимайте. Если нет воспаления, а лекарство помогает, то определяем это как серонегативное воспаление, подбираем минимально эффективную дозу НПВП навсегда, как и положено при хорионическом воспалении.



@Доктор Ступин, доктор, а это как?! Воспаления нет, но оно есть. Разве такое бывает?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2019)

Воспаление есть, но не регистрируется анализами


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, а почему не считаете случай странным?! МРТ хорошее, ревматоидный фактор -, HLA B27 -, характер этих болей (даже не боль, ноет), то ли воспалительный, то ли нет (сначала не было никакой реакции на аэртал, потом пару дней яркое облегчение на фоне приема диклофенака, потом практически перестал помогать, боль не утихает в течения дня и после разминки (что нехарактерно для воспаления), в тоже время сильно ноет в положении сидя и лёжа.

Все началось с шеи, потом резко за один день поясница, затем резко жжение в коленях и хруст в них.

Это не характерно ни для ревматизма, как я понимаю, ни для последствий моих небольших грыж.

Красные глаза по утрам - не подходят для тревожного расстройства; нвпс бы тоже врядли помогало при нервозности.

@Доктор Ступин, у вас в практике было подобное?! Каким диагнозом заканчивалось?!

Ещё один весомый плюс не в пользу воспаления - эритроциты и гемоглобин на границе верхней нормы (уже много лет так), что опять таки вообще не характерно для воспаления. Также с октября 18 по январь 19, когда  остро начались все эти процессы, то соэ было на нижней границе нормы - 2. 

Наблюдаем дальше!

Спасибо форуму!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

> а почему не считаете случай странным?! МРТ хорошее, ревматоидный фактор -, HLA B27 -, характер этих болей (даже не боль, ноет), то ли воспалительный, то ли нет (сначала не было никакой реакции на аэртал, потом пару дней яркое облегчение на фоне приема диклофенака, потом практически перестал помогать, боль не утихает в течения дня и после разминки (что нехарактерно для воспаления), в тоже время сильно ноет в положении сидя и лёжа.
> 
> Все началось с шеи, потом резко за один день поясница, затем резко жжение в коленях и хруст в них.
> 
> Это не характерно ни для ревматизма, как я понимаю, ни для последствий моих небольших грыж.


Ни для ревматизма, ни для грыж это не характерно.
Миофасциальный синдром.



> Красные глаза по утрам - не подходят для тревожного расстройства; нвпс бы тоже врядли помогало при нервозности.


Еще как красные и еще ка помогает. ДО 30% эффективности приема лекарств обусловлено плацебо эффектом 9имхо)



> у вас в практике было подобное?! Каким диагнозом заканчивалось?!


Чаще нервозность+мышцы, редко - серенегативным полиартритом



> Ещё один весомый плюс не в пользу воспаления - эритроциты и гемоглобин на границе верхней нормы (уже много лет так), что опять таки вообще не характерно для воспаления. Также с октября 18 по январь 19, когда  остро начались все эти процессы, то соэ было на нижней границе нормы - 2.


Норма есть норма.



> Наблюдаем дальше!


Конечно. Лет 50 еще будем наблюдать.
Но лучше наблюдать и лечить.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Спасибо большое.

Доктор, серенегативный полиартрит - не нашёл такого заболевания в интернете. Это лечится?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Если врач ревматолог утвердит такой диагноз, то постоянный прием нпвп.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, в этом случае (полиартрит) соэ и срб должны быть постоянно повышены?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно. Лет 50 еще будем наблюдать.
> Но лучше наблюдать и лечить.



Огромное спасибо, что помогаете таким как я, которые живут в регионах на Дальнем Востоке и ограничены в качественной медицине (сделать мрт или биохимический анализ крови приходится ездить 800-1000 км). От души Вам благодарен. Думаю, скоро выявим с Вами причину.

2-ой день не пью нвпс, спина не ноет (впервые с середины декабря), ощущаю легкое «нытьё» в правой ноге (по внешней стороне бедра, потом захватывает колено и дальше прямо вниз до подъема ноги. Кстати, это не могут так мои грыжи по 5 мм L4-S1 давать эти симптомы в ноге?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, в этом случае (полиартрит) соэ и срб должны быть постоянно повышены?


При серонегативном варианте клиника есть и эффект от приема НПВП есть и другие обследования показывают наличие болезни, а СОЭ и СРБ, в норме


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Огромное спасибо, что помогаете таким как я, которые живут в регионах на Дальнем Востоке и ограничены в качественной медицине (сделать мрт или биохимический анализ крови приходится ездить 800-1000 км). От души Вам благодарен. Думаю, скоро выявим с Вами причину.
> 
> 2-ой день не пью нвпс, спина не ноет (впервые с середины декабря), ощущаю легкое «нытьё» в правой ноге (по внешней стороне бедра, потом захватывает колено и дальше прямо вниз до подъема ноги. Кстати, это не могут так мои грыжи по 5 мм L4-S1 давать эти симптомы в ноге?!


Нет.
Мышцы болят.

Выпейте пару пива.
И посмотрите, болит или нет?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, не употребляю алкоголь, плохо переношу. Но в терапевтических целых если...могу потерпеть 

А пивом что тестируется?! Если помогает, то ?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2019)

Если не тянет и не ноет, то болевой порог приподняли до нормы - вот и хорошо!

А почему ищите болезнь?
Почему не можете наплевать?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Не могу наплевать. Вот сегодня в 5 утра проснулся, потому что ныла правая нога...

В конце недели смотрю соэ и, думаю, полечу в Москву на консультацию к ревматологу. Лишним не будет....

Буду держать в курсе и обращаться за советом. Спасибо!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (25 Фев 2019)

А вы говорите, что после болезни все резко началось! У меня подобное было, болезнь, она ведь и нервную систему подтачивает, сейчас грипп вообще жуткий ходит! Не после всего этого у вас обострилось? 
А теперь по делу: у меня прошлой зимой постоянно язвочки во рту появлялись, потом появился еще и кандидоз в глотке...Я мучилась и лечила долго, все возвращалось ,пока не дошло до моей глупой головы, что я тупо рот обжигаю горячим кофе (я прям кипяток любила пить), я перестала пить и есть горячую пищу, все только теплое) И вуа-ля, все прошло! А точнее как, мне назначили от язвочек - имудон (таблетки в горле рассасывать) рекомендую, хуже не будет, язвы быстро уйдут. Так вот, вы горячее не едите? 
Дальше- глаза. У меня глаза краснеют всегда после умывания и душа! А еще дико сохнут. Я тоже поняла причину - наша ужасная вода из под крана! Решила проблему так - капли в глаза Артелак всплеск с гиалуронкой, они увлажняют глаза и весь дискомфорт пропал. Пользуюсь ими всегда после душа. Но я как бы не делала из этого глобальной проблемы никогда, тем более на фоне хороших анализов. 
Далее, вы живой человек, нога ноет, у меня тоже ноги ноют бывает! Мне помогает катать массажный мячик стопой и мажу ноги кремом для вен - софья, троксевазин, очень хорошо снимает ноюющую боль. Еще контрастный душ - после горячего душа- ноги обливаю прохладной водичкой! Вы как бы попробуйте себе сами тоже помогать... Мы же живые люди, всегда что-то болит или ноет) просто не все тревожатся от этого.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина,

Завтра сдам анализы гляну показатели. Если все норм, то успокоюсь. После болезни как раз прошло более 3-х недель и нвпс не пью 3 дня

Если нет, то в субботу вылетаю в Москву к ревматологу на консультацию...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (25 Фев 2019)

ох, разве это срок - 3 недели. После гриппа я восстанавливалась пол года...вот так вот бывает. Не унывайте, а три недели -это вообще не срок_)  даже от физкультуры освобождают на 2 недели)) Так что вы еще крепкий орешек!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ну, это суставы ноют 3 недели, проблемы со спиной 2,5 месяца, с шеей - полгода


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Будет нормально.
Ревматолога посоветуем.
Кафедрального.
Так, чтобы выше некуда.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да, платно в институт ревматологии пойду на консультацию.

Всем спасибо за поддержку, консультации. Будут новости, отпишусь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Можем дать лучше.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можем дать лучше.


Дайте, пожалуйста!!!

@Доктор Ступин, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, к кому пойти тогда.

@Доктор Ступин, доктор, 3 дня не пью нвпс (последний раз на ночь в пятницу). Завтра уже можно идти сдать анализ на соэ. Будет информативно?! Или подождать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, туда написать о проблеме, договориться о дате и времени, спросить контакты ревматолога? или как?

@Доктор Ступин, а нет ревматолога, который готов платно проконсультировать по телефону/скайп? Чтобы определил перечень анализов для очного приема (т.е.прибыть уже с полным комплектом документов).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Это моя почта, напишите. Дам телефон хорошего кафедрального ревматолога и главное хорошего человека. Думаю с ней можете сперва все решить по телефону.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (25 Фев 2019)

извините, что вмешиваюсь, а откуда у молодого организма может взяться ревматизм? Или может? Я думала, только пожилые люди болеют им...


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> извините, что вмешиваюсь, а откуда у молодого организма может взяться ревматизм? Или может? Я думала, только пожилые люди болеют им...


Тоже раньше так думал. Артроз - болезнь пожилых. Артрит - болезнь молодых!!!

@Доктор Ступин, написал, человеческое вам спасибо!!!! Решу проблемы со здоровьем - отправлю в адрес вашей клиники посылку с сувенирами из Якутии!!! Таких врачей, готовых помогать на дистанционно, ещё не встречал!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Посылку со строганиной и расколоткой!
Не забывайте, что я с Иркутской области, почти сосед.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (25 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посылку со строганиной и расколоткой!
> Не забывайте, что я с Иркутской области, почти сосед.



@Доктор Ступин, договорились! Жду контакты ревматолога


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Тоже раньше так думал. Артроз - болезнь пожилых. Артрит - болезнь молодых!!!
> 
> @Доктор Ступин, написал, человеческое вам спасибо!!!! Решу проблемы со здоровьем - отправлю в адрес вашей клиники посылку с сувенирами из Якутии!!! Таких врачей, готовых помогать на дистанционно, ещё не встречал!!!!


Все, надо посылать.
Все врачи приложили свою руку к Вам и что важно, все едины в мнении.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (26 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посылку со строганиной и расколоткой!
> Не забывайте, что я с Иркутской области, почти сосед.


Растает же да, соседи, мама из Тайшета

Сегодня ухудшения у меня, фото скинул на почту...

Сдал кровь на соэ. Результат завтра.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (27 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, нейтрофилы восстановились, СОЭ - 4. Перед сдачей 4 дня не пил НВПС. Буду мониторить дальше ситуацию по крови тогда. Пересдам еще через неделю. НВПС пить не буду! Правильно действую? 
Еще на всякий съезжу в областной город и сдам анализы на ревмпробы (АЦЦП, АСЛО и т.д.). 

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, вечером пил НВПС, а утром сдавал на HLA B27. Результат отрицательный. Пересдавать не надо же?  нвпс абсолютно не влияет же на анализы крови на гены?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2019)

Не влияет.
Созвонитесь с доктором Правдюк.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (27 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо! Сейчас наберу!

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, большое и человеческое Вам спасибо! Доктор назначила необходимый комплекс анализов, поеду сдавать в обл город на выходных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2019)

Осень хороший и внимательный доктор (Кафедра!) и очень хороший добрый человек!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (27 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, чтобы бы я без Вас делал с местными врачами! Даже и не знаю!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2019)

Пили бы водку, болевой порог поднялся и был бы как у всех. И Вы бы не чувствовали никакой боли. Особенно с похмелья.

Шучу. Где-то...


----------



## Anatoliy89 (27 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, это точно, пил бы - не болел!

На неделю примерно теряюсь на форуме, спасибо всем за поддержку, консультации. На выходных планирую выбраться в областной город, сдать рекомендованные ревмотологом анализы. О результатах сообщу, конечно же! 

Надеюсь, что все будет хорошо! 

Федор Петрович, ещё раз большое, искреннее и человеческое спасибо!

До сих пор не могу поверить, что вот так дистанционно и безвозмездно организовали консультацию ревматолога наивысшего уровня, которая определила нужные мне анализы!!!


----------



## tankist (27 Фев 2019)

Таких как Фёдор Петрович и раньше было мало  а теперь совсем не делают.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Фев 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Таких как Фёдор Петрович и раньше было мало  а теперь совсем не делают.


Доктор, а разве Вы не так?
А кто на форуме, не так?


----------



## tankist (27 Фев 2019)

Да, мы все штучные изделия. Made in USSR.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Здравствуйте. Федор Петрович, спасибо за контакты ревматолога. Пока сдаю анализы по ее совету.

Эритроциты в моче обнаружили, лейкоциты растут в крове. Пока сказала нет срочности выезжать в Москву на консультацию к ревматологу, надо дождаться всех результатов.

Местные врачи подозревают аутоимунную болезнь, пока непонятно какую. Сложная диагностика их. Но я уже готов на борьбу с ней. Сам ещё с ноября чувствую, что это не просто дегенеративные боли.

Да, и доктор Правдюк сразу по симптомам и фото определила специфичные анализы на аутоимуннки....

Вот так бывает....а все начиналось как бы с остеохондроза шеи.

Но надеюсь на лучшее, последнее соэ вот вчера 2! Буду держать всех в курсе.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (11 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Ура, вылетаю сегодня в Москву. Устал от местных лекарей. 3 месяца меня пытались лечить терапевты и неврологи от протрузии в пояснице, а оказывается боль была вызвана проблемами с почками!

Разбираюсь дальше!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2019)

Вот и хорошо! Разберётся.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (14 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, все анализы на ревматические, аутоиммунные заболевания в норме!

Даже пересдал общий анализ мочи, и тот оказался в норме. Узи почек - без патологий!!!!

Посетил двух ревматологов в Москве, ничего не увидели.

К Доктору Правдюк уже не стал ехать, просто отправил анализы, которые она назначила.

Федор Петрович, Вы как всегда были правы ещё в самом начале, когда без каких-либо анализов сказали, что ничего ревматического у меня нет. Анализы это подтвердили на 100%.

Спасибо!!!!! Спасибо!!! Спасибо!!!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Мар 2019)

посылка хде?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (14 Мар 2019)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> посылка хде?


Ничего не забыто! Все будет, с приложением фотоотчета


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ничего не забыто! Все будет, с приложением фотоотчета


Блин! Теперь мне интересно.
Это я про фотоотчет!
Как я ем!
Или объем живота до и после?

Не надо. Лишь бы не болело.

Я вот тут человеку на весь Интернет, через фейсбук, слово дал, что все будет хорошо.
Вот если сдержу (окажусь прав), то точно проставлюсь!


----------



## 32Ольга (15 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, теперь и нам интересно, на что спор! Давайте ссылку, будем следить, а то как мы узнаем когда "проставление"


----------



## tankist (15 Мар 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, теперь и нам интересно, на что спор! Давайте ссылку, будем следить, а то как мы узнаем когда "проставление"


Это дело личное и глубоко интимное ))


----------



## 32Ольга (15 Мар 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Это дело личное и глубоко интимное ))


Абаждите, танкист, когда "на весь интернет, через фейсбук" это уже простите не личное, а общественное 
Личное, а уж чем более интимное - это когда "в спальне, шепотом, голосовая информация передается"


----------



## tankist (15 Мар 2019)

Я своих убеждений не меняю.))


----------



## 32Ольга (15 Мар 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> Я своих убеждений не меняю.))


Имеете право! Хорошего дня!


----------



## tankist (15 Мар 2019)

Взаимно!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Мар 2019)

Это на странице есть.
А так все в переписке с человеком.
Все получится.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (30 Мар 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Отмечусь в теме, жив, но не здоров!

Блуждающие и ноющие артралгии по всем суставам продолжаются...

Сдал все анализы на ревматические заболевания на более 30 тысяч. Все отрицательно.

В институт ревматологии летал, все нормально.

Что со мной, никто не знает....

Антидепрессанты также не помогают...


----------



## Anatoliy89 (2 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте, доктор!

Все очень плохо до сих пор. . . А мне всего 30 лет.

Обследован я от и до - делали врачи даже денситометрию и сцинтографию скелета - все хорошо. Сдавал кровь на м-градиент (исключение заболеваний крови).

Но за полгода у меня появился артроз всех суставов, делал мрт поясницы (подтверждён артроз L4-S1; в шее - остеофиты).

Хрустят колени, височно-челюстной сустав, ноют тазобедренные, то есть там тоже начинается артроз. Больно ходить - простреливающая боль в колени.

То есть происходит какое-то нарушение обмена веществ.

Из анализов выявлен только дефицит витамина Д (9 при норме 30-80).

Ещё за полгода наполовину стерлась эмаль всех зубов.

Ревматологи, эндокринологи и другие врачи своих проблем не видят... Назначили только витамин Д.

Потратил на исследование, перелеты уже более 600 тыс.руб., был во всех НИИ Москвы, но все молчат.

МРТ и узи всех органов - без патологий, включая головной мозг.

ОАК - идеальнейший (лейкоциты 6-7; гемоглобин 150; соэ - 2; срб - 0,4 (норма до 5); тромбоциты 250),

Все анализы на аутоиммунные заболевания исключены на 2-3 раза.

 Федор Петрович, может, Вы посоветуйте, как найти причину и остановить этот процесс? Куда стоит обратиться?! Есть у вас мысли на этот счёт?!

Наверное, хондропротекторы стоит пить + вит D?!

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2019)

Антидепрессанты не помогают
Какие, какая дозировка и как долго?

А приём нпвп курсом не менее 14 дней - помогает?
Заключения с НИИ покажите. Какие-то у них мысли есть?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (2 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Пил и эглонил, и афабазол - 3-4 месяца, эффекта нет. Назначал невролог, психотерапевт.

НВПС - без особого эффекта.

НИИ эндокринологии - дефицит витамина D.
НИИ ревматологии - данных за ревм.
заболевание нет.
НИИ стоматологии - повышенное истирание зубов.


Все смотрят только анализы, и по ним уже пишут заключение....

Надо, наверное, хондропротекторы начать пить, чтобы замедлить все эти процессы, да?!

Поддерживаете?!

Центральный научно-исследовательский институт гастроэнтерологии (ЦНИИГ) - выявлен хеликобактер пилори, назначены антибиотики.

Институт гематологии - гематологических проблем не выявлено (м-градиент не обнаружен, сцинтография скелета - без патологий, оак - без изменений).

Институт неврологии - остеохондроз, осложнённый протрузиями С5:C6, L4/S1. Мовалис 14 дней, мидокалм.

Ещё вот со стулом беда - диарея часто.

Мне кажется, что проблема в ЖКТ, не усваиваются необходимые минералы и т д.

Жаль, что у нас врачи в РФ не смотрят на организм в целом...

Вот кальций был повышен (2,66 при норме 2,50), но эндокринологи пересчитали с учётом альбумина и типо норм.

Но подстраховались и все таки сцинтографию скелета сделали.

Федор Петрович, понимаете, таких врачей, как Вы, сейчас просто нет. Всем все равно, никто не хочет разбираться и помогать людям....

Но если кальций повышен, значит, идёт его вымывание из костей все-таки?! Но денситометрия норм.

Доктор, а такой дефицит витамина D может давать боли в суставах же?

Ах, да, ещё стал холестерин повышенным, когда эти симптомы появились.

Но врачи молчат, типо диета нужна...

Ну, у меня вес 76 при росте 176 см, всегда вёл ЗОЖ!!!

характер болей.

1. ВНЧС - ноет около уха, хруст (периодами).
2. Шея -  спазм, хруст, боли при поворотах нет (спазм периодами, хруст - всегда).
3. Поясница - ноющие боли в положении лёжа и сидя (постоянно полгода, иногда очень редко все хорошо). При ходьбе и лфк болей не чувствую.
4. Тазобедренные - ноющие боли (периодами), иногда больно сидеть на ягодицах.
5. Колени - ноют, хрустят, но болевых ощущений при сгибании нет (иногда стреляет при ходьбе).
6. Пятки - больно наступать (в костях), очень редко.
7. Зубы - боль (очень редко), истирание всех зубов.
8. Общий хруст всего тела.

Симптомы не специфичны, как говорят врачи, поэтому и диагноза нет.

Поверил бы в психоматику, если б зубы не потеряли костную ткань.

Иногда вот периодами (день или два) все симптомы проходят сами по себе....

Доктор, вот спондилоартроз поясницы может так себя вести (в части спины?) или там должна быть боль при движениях?!

Можно ли заниматься спортом?! Бег? Вдруг ещё хуже будет суставам?!  Плавание, наверное?!

Отмечу, что все симптомы появились резко, буквально за несколько дней, которые развились на протяжении полугода....

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, согласуете такой план?!

1. Арта 6 месяцев.
2. Витамин D (по назначению врача).
3. Восстановление ЖКТ (пребиотики, желчегонные и т д). Появились красные точки на теле, синяки иногда (но узи органов брюшной полости в норме, тромбоциты и коулаграмма в норме).
4. Магний B6.
5. Бассейн (не навредит ли?)
6. Антидепрессанты.
7. Мидокалм (можно ли пить каждый день?! Не вредно?!)
8. НВПС не буду (в самом начале снимали всю симптоматику, потом перестали работать) + подверженность к язвам из за хеликобактер.

То есть налицо нарушение обмена веществ (кальций, витамин D, сильно нарушен липидный профиль). Отсюда и все проблемы мои....

Только не пойму, какой врач все - таки нужен?! Гастроэнтеролог?!

Все врачи молчат, какой ужас. И это Москва, научные центры и институты. Шок!!! Если честно!!!!

Тут явно дело проблемы не в психоматике...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июн 2019)

Афабазол для удовольствия.
А как принижали Эглонил напишите подробно.

И все заключения покажите. Фото, сканы.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (3 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, выложу свои все анализы и исследования (там целый том уже).

Афабазол пил 3-4 месяца, а эглонил только 5 дней, врач дал блистер, потом опять афабазол.

Ну, это схема невролога, можно так сказать поселкового, местного.

Эглонил попить стоит?! Его без рецепта продают?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

То есть не лечились. 
А зачем ездили в Москву.

Не надо все исследования, они в норме или описаны.

Покажите заключения из НИИ.


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Июн 2019)

@Anatoliy89, вот как раз в психосоматике похоже.. Сдайте на гормоны, в частности общий тестостерон и т.п. Повышеный холестерин может быть признаком снижения тестостерона.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (3 Июн 2019)

@AleksSeich, спасибо!

Да, у меня сданы все анализы в мире на сумму более 150 тысяч руб.(

Тестостерон в норме.

@Доктор Ступин, 

Да, это невролог такой курс назначил, сначала афабазол, потом эглонил 5 дней (сам дал остатки таблеток) и рецепт не дал на него, а затем афабазол.

Все заключения в чемодане, завтра прилечу и выложу, ну, там ничего такого (дефицит витамина D, хеликобактер пилори). Может, вы чего увидите....

Федор Петрович, а что можно попить для психики, чтобы без рецепта?! Есть рекомендации?!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Без рецепта.
150 крепкого алкоголя 2 недели.
И ничего не болит!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (3 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Да, вот так сложилось, что не пью я вообще, от этого и болею....

Но попробую в целях лечения «забухать»


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Это не запой. Это лечение.
Шучу. К доктору сходите.


----------



## BlackND (4 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не запой. Это лечение.
> Шучу. К доктору сходите.



Сорри что в тему лезу но как то вот несколько лет назад после несистемного головокружения пьяного состояния, как то очкую пить даже вино. типо, а вдруг то состояние пьяное вернется не на время, а на опять длительный период. есть ли доля логики в этом суждении.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2019)

Есть. Ведь причина неизвестна и если например причина психоэмоциональная, то может и спровоцировать.


----------



## BlackND (4 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ...если например причина психоэмоциональная, то может и спровоцировать.


А если причина в сосудах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

Пока он есть, то да.
Алкоголь ушёл, а головокружение осталось, значит, психоэмоционально.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (5 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

НИИ ревматологии, гастро, эндокринологии.

В нии ревматологии врач уровень мочевой кислоты 400 (при норме лаборатории до 425) расценила как превышение; сдал в другой лаборатории - 370; при норме 420). Надо было что-то же написать!














В институте стоматологии просто карточку заводят, на руки не дают заключение - там повышенная патологическая истираемость зубов.

@Доктор Ступин,

Явно же нарушен обмен веществ, из за этого и проблемы.

Чувствую, что у меня артрозы уже всего тело - колени, тазобедренные, височные суставы....все ноет и требует хрустнуть....


Дефицит витамина D, повышен кальций и холестерин. Но я всегда вёл ЗОЖ, регулярно спорт (бассейн, пробежки). Даже обидно немного, что люди, которые не ведут ЗОЖ, таких проблем в моем возрасте не имеют....

УЗИ всех органов без патологий, денситометрия и сцинтография скелета - норма....

Доктор, а что можно из лфк?!

Бегать я уже не могу, к сожалению...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

Показана госпитализация в отделение Нейэндокринологии. Все указано. Так и  надо поступить, разберутся.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (5 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Да, но зав отделением не взял, так как не видит патологий со стороны эндокринологии - все показатели гармонов в норме, говорит, остеопороза нет, сцинтография -  без патологий. Гуляй и пей витамин D.

@Доктор Ступин,

Думаю, проблема ещё может быть в жкт - отсюда и нарушение обмена веществ.

Сейчас пролечил хеликобактер, восстанавливаю микрофлору.

Федор Петрович, вот ещё вопрос: спина болит в положении лёжа и сидя - не боль, а жжение внутри. При наклонах и поворотах, ходьбе - боли нет. Спондилоартроз и грыжи такую симптоматику не дают же?!

Тазобедренные и колени тоже ноют периодами в положении лёжа и сидя.

Движения я ими могу спокойно делать, без боли (но в коленках хрустит, особенно при первых движениях).

Не характерно для артроза?! Там боль именно в движении?!

Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

То есть никто и ничего найти не может..
Жалобы не специфичные, к патологии не привязаны.
И хорошо. Значит большинство проблемы психоэмоциональное и последствий не ожидается.
Ищем и боремся.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (5 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Федор Петрович, а посмотрите, сообщение выше, пожалуйста.

Это не специфично для артрозов?! Грыж? Мышцы?!

Боли не постоянные, а блуждающие по всему телу.

Тазобедренный может жечь минут 40 лёжа, как встаю, так сразу может отпустить, как будто и не болел...

@Доктор Ступин, вот основная жалоба у меня:

Лёжа и сидя жжения от поясницы и дальше через в основном правый тазобедренный и дальше по правому бедру до ступни. Как встаю, так практически проходит все. Так уже полгода.

Если выпью нвпс - то от получаса  до 3 часов сижу или лежу нормально, без симпотов, а потом опять жжения.

Срб - 0,4 (норма лаборатории до 5), соэ стабильно - 2 (при норме до 15).

Каждые 2-3 часа пить нвпс - не вариант.

Вот что это такое может быть? 

Вот, правда, хоть не садись. Встаю - сразу все проходит. Как пережимает что-то.

В движении нормально все, болей при наклонах нет. 


Есть мысли? Доктор ?!

Жжения чувствую как изнутри обжигают...

@Доктор Ступин, подскажите, лфк, пожалуйста. Мне главное сидеть нормально без этих жжений. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 
> Федор Петрович, а посмотрите, сообщение выше, пожалуйста.
> 
> Это не специфично для артрозов?! Грыж? Мышцы?!


Вот эти жалобы и не специфичны ни для какого заболевания:
Боли не постоянные, а блуждающие по всему телу.
Тазобедренный может жечь минут 40 лёжа, как встаю, так сразу может отпустить, как будто и не болел...


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, подскажите, лфк, пожалуйста. Мне главное сидеть нормально без этих жжений. Спасибо!


Жжения характерны для нейропатии.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жжения характерны для нейропатии.



@Доктор Ступин, кфк и лдг в норме. 

Раз нет причины - значит больше в сторону психики?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

Вот сейчас резко подскочил с кровати, а ничего нигде не болит, не жжёт. 

Думаю, как же так, потом проходит 5 минут, мозг просыпается и уже пошли жжения по телу!

Значит, проблема не физическая точно?! 

Дело в моей голове?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

Кстати, вот иногда такое бывает, да.

Несколько минут сразу после сна ничего не болит, не хрустит, не жжёт. А потом в мозг поступают, как сигналы, и все эти ощущения....

1. Это так долго болевые сигналы проходят в мозг?! Ждут, когда он проснётся?!

2. Или наоборот мозг из за нарушения психико-эмоциональной системы посылает неверные сигналы ?!


----------



## AleksSeich (6 Июн 2019)

Блуждающие боли, жжение и т.п это психика! Проходил, знаю. Да и по вашим постам уже понятно, что есть паника и страх какого-то "страшного заболевания", которого у вас нет. Обратитесь к психотерапевту лучше и не тратьте зря время и деньги.


----------



## ferz13626 (6 Июн 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Блуждающие боли, жжение и т.п это психика! Проходил, знаю. Да и по вашим постам уже понятно, что есть паника и страх какого-то "страшного заболевания", которого у вас нет. Обратитесь к психотерапевту лучше и не тратьте зря время и деньги.


А у Вас что было? Как вылечились?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

@AleksSeich,

Спасибо за мнение, поделитесь опытом, как лечили, сколько времени заняло все это.


----------



## Eduard1223 (6 Июн 2019)

@Anatoliy89, попробуйте взять отпуск и съездить в теплые края на недельки две если финансы позволяют. И витамид Д поправите и нервы. =)


----------



## AleksSeich (6 Июн 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @AleksSeich,
> 
> Спасибо за мнение, поделитесь опытом, как лечили, сколько времени заняло все это.


АД попил пару месяцев и понял, что причина именно психоэмоциональная. Главное это осознать, тогда можно с этим справляться самому. Были проблемы в личный жизни. А потом выяснилось, что с гормонами не все в порядке (тестостерон стал снижаться), как выяснилось недавно, из-за хр.простатита. Это сказалось на настроение и общем недомогании. Сейчас начал серьезное лечение. Почему Вам и посоветовал в этом направлении поискать причину. Но если все нормально, то остаётся психотерапевт. Нодо признать, что врач врачу рознь. Я до этого побывал у двух урологов и ни один не отправил на УЗИ! Выписывали таблетки, которые давали временый эффект и никак не лечили основное заболевание. В прошлом году я сам себе поставил диагноз мигрень (благодаря сайту Т.Гусейнова), а до этого страдал двадцать лет и прошел кучу врачей. Т.ч понимаю Вас прекрасно, никому мы не нужны, кроме нас самих)


----------



## ferz13626 (6 Июн 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> АД попил пару месяцев и понял, что причина именно психоэмоциональная. Главное это осознать, тогда можно с этим справляться самому.


А долго психотерапевта посещали и какие методики он применял?
Я сейчас пью грандаксин и атаракс и к психотерапевту начал ходить. Таблетки может чутка помогают , но не полностью.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, вот сценарий один по суставам у меня. Сначала жжение в них несколько дней - потом жжение проходит и появляются щелчки при движении. Так было дело с шеей (начало), потом спина, потом колени, челюсть и сегодня вот тазобедренный.

Федор Петрович, не специфичные симптомы?! 

Может, такое давать психика? Что-то не уверен....

Есть варианты?! Неужели не было в вашей богатой практике подобного?! Чтобы резкие жжения в суставах, а затем щелчки?! И это все очень и очень быстро происходит.

В шее же реально потом после жжения по мрт остеофиты и в пояснице спондилоартроз...

Можете снимки посмотреть на первой странице темы, пожалуйста?! Все от страшно?! Или норма для моего возраста?!


----------



## BlackND (6 Июн 2019)

Читаю тему и вижу вот что, есть такое понятие как "Зацикленность на симптомах"


----------



## AleksSeich (6 Июн 2019)

ferz13626 написал(а):


> А долго психотерапевта посещали и какие методики он применял?
> Я сейчас пью грандаксин и атаракс и к психотерапевту начал ходить. Таблетки может чутка помогают , но не полностью.


Один раз сходил, только таблетки пил, мне хватило.


BlackND написал(а):


> Читаю тему и вижу вот что, есть такое понятие как "Зацикленность на симптомах"


И отрицание психо-эмоциональной причины.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

Жжение всегда резкое вот - до этого никаких симптомов обычно, и в одну минуту вечером зажгли коленки, а на следующий день в них хруст при сгибании, и периодами ноют.

Вот челюсть также - все было хорошо, потом кааак заныла, а потом хрустит при открытии.

Вроде только успокоился эти дни, все хорошо, как резко заныл левый тазобедренный, и теперь щелчок при поднятии по лестнице.

Доктор, это какой-то системный артроз?! Такое бывает из за нарушения обмена веществ?

Или не специфично для артроза?! Ноет в покое в основном, хотя должна по идеи боль стихать.

Ну, и для артрита не характерно, кровь спокойная, не проходит от движений....

Ещё ж зубы теряют эмаль....

Что ж происходит -то???

Ноги в разные стороны отвожу, боли в бёдрах нет острой.

Только нытьё какое то.

Может из-за спазма мышц возникать хруст?!

Вот могу без проблем делать пинательные прямые движения ногой (май гери), боковые (маваши) острой боли нет.

Только вот хрустит, и ноет в покое.

Федор Петрович, артроз бы так себя не вёл? Правильно?!

Может, из-за нервозности такое быть?! Типо нарушаться кровоснабжение сустава и от этого хруст?!  Или из-за спазма мышц, например, хрустит шея?!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин,

Доктор, вот объективно и честно, для 30 лет вполне нормальное мрт шеи и поясницы? 2 протрузии в шее, 2 в пояснице (там же L4-S1 спондилоартроз).  Как у всех парней моего возраста это?! Или все же патология? Гляньте, пожалуйста, сами снимки мрт и рентген на первой страннице.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2019)

@Anatoliy89, надо сделать ЭНМГ.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, сделаю, спасибо!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, мои симптомы на артроз суставов не подходит?!

И про сообщение мое по мрт и снимкам, пожалуйста и я отстану, чесслово!)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2019)

Под артроз не подходят.
Для 30 лет вполне нормальное мрт шеи и поясницы.
 2 протрузии в шее, 2 в пояснице (там же L4-S1 спондилоартроз), это мало для большинства.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (7 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Спасибо!

Думаю, что психоматика + дисбактериоз кишечника, вызванный хеликобактер пилори, отсюда и липидный профиль повышен. Может и на суставы это действует. Дефицит витамина Д опять же. Тоже же вроде имеет отношение к суставам.

1. Антибиотики пропил, сейчас детоксикацию провожу (назначение врача) хофитолом, ферментами для печени. 
2. Продолжаю пить витамин Д (назначение врача).
3. Хондропротекторы (остались артра, терафлекс).
4. ЛФК для лучшего усвоения витамина, хондропротекторов, улучшения кровообращения в суставах, снижение стрессовой ситуации.
5. Забиваю реально на чтение форумов, симптомов.

Все же думаю, что причина моих симптомов в хеликобактер  - от него язва была, интоксикация организма (инфекция все таки, да и выявлен был в повышенном титре - кровь и биопсия), нарушение липидного профиля, дефицит витамина Д, покраснение глаз. Плюс психоматика.

Обещаю, что через 1-2 месяца вернусь на форум и напишу, что здоров.

Доктор Ступин не ошибается в диагнозах!!! Сказал, что психоматика ещё полгода назад, значит, психоматика! Верю Вам!!!!

Спасибо!!!!


----------



## AleksSeich (7 Июн 2019)

@Anatoliy89, Вы же эрадикацию провели, значит и hp отпадает.
Успехов Вам в борьбе с недугом!


----------



## Чуев Вадим (16 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, забавно,в свое время я  тоже себе придумал ББ,когда мне всем миром доказали,что ББ у меня нет,начал поиски другого.
В итоге папочка с анализами выросла на многие сантиметры общее состояние ухудшалось, а закончилось все приемом АД и походом к психотерапевту.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

У меня проблема системная, зубы вот потеряли костную ткань за полгода, болят и хрустят все суставы, начиная челюстью и заканчивая мезинцем на ноге, включаю плечи, тазобедренные, колени...

Диагноза все так и нет, анализы в норме. А потихоньку становлюсь инвалидом. Далеко ходить не могу, болят колени и тазобедренные...

Когда ем, то хрустит челюсть и в ушах, потом глохну на 1-2 часа(


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> Обещаю, что через 1-2 месяца вернусь на форум и напишу, что здоров.


К сожалению, не вышло написать, что здоров

Ещё в начале года были здоровые зубы, а теперь вот что с ними стало...

Врачи не ставят диагноз. На диагностику, врачей, перелеты в Москву потратил уже более 500 тыс.рублей. Был во всех исследовательских институтах, все молчат...Никто не знает, что со мной, да и разбираться там не у кого желания нет.

Так, что когда заболела шея и спина, это не значит, что банальный остеохондроз, может быть и проявлением системным, как у меня...


----------



## BlackND (16 Сен 2019)

а зубы могут сыпаться и от окружающей среды..вода плохая..например..


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> а зубы могут сыпаться и от окружающей среды..вода плохая..например..


Это если нет заболевания, то тогда можно списать на внешние факторы.
если человек не менял место жительства, то сомневаюсь что это от воды. Притом, что хрустят и болят все кости по нарастающей. Ну вот прям напрашивается, что есть проблема с усвояемостью эликтролитов.

Такое ощущение, что у вас проблемы с усвояемостью кальция. Какие последний раз были показатели элитролитов? кальций, калий, натрий и фтор? И денситометрию делали?

Так же неусвояемость кальция могут дать щитовидка ( нужно сдать ттг и гормоны, пролактин и прогестерон), дисбактериоз и различные болезни кишечника. Если щитовидка отпадает, провериться у гастроэнтеролога. Ногти не ломаются, не мягкие?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Кальций - 2,66 (норма 2,55); фосфор - 1,58 (1,52);   витамин Д - 9 (30-100); калий, натрий, хлор - норма.

Но эндокринологи сказали, что все нормально, повышение незначительно кальция. Иногда его уровень в норме, но на верхней границе...


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Так же неусвояемость кальция могут дать щитовидка ( нужно сдать ттг и гормоны, пролактин и прогестерон), дисбактериоз и различные болезни кишечника. Если щитовидка отпадает, провериться у гастроэнтеролога. Ногти не ломаются, не мягкие?


Щитовидка в норме. Ттг, т3, т4, остеокальцин, кальцитонин, паратгармон, узи).

Ещё диарея часто по утрам. По фгдс - Хеликобактер, язва 12пк. Лечился от этого АБ.

Денситометрию делал в мае. Все соответствует норме.

Я тоже склонен думать, что не усваивается кальций, а он необходим организму, поэтому вымывается из зубов...

Плюс дефицит витамина Д, что также не позволяет умалиться кальцию.

Пью витамин Д - 4 месяца, результата нет.


----------



## BlackND (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Это если нет заболевания, то тогда можно списать на внешние факторы.


был у меня знакомый любящий "Кайф" так у него еще в универе были пеньки одни от зубов.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Я не курю, не пью, только спорт раньше был


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Денситометрию делал в мае. Все соответствует норме.
> 
> Я тоже склонен думать, что не усваивается кальций, а он необходим организму, поэтому вымывается из зубов...
> 
> ...


Нужно кишечник проверять,непроходящая диарея это не норма, у вас ничего не усваивается в кишечнике. Поэтому не удивительно, что витамин Д не поднимается. Колоноскопия ( исключить болезнь Крона) , плюс анализ на целиакию. Дисбактериоз вам уже поставили. Гастроэнтеролог назначил лечение? Хеликобактер не даст такой грубой картины неусвояемости кишечника. С антибиотиками принимали параллельно про и пребиотики ( это должен был обьяснить вам гастроэнтеролог) ? Вам нельзя вымывать полезную флору кишечника, наоборот нужно заселять ее лактобактериями.

Так же необходимо наблюдать от какой еды может быть диарея, т.е. вести тетрадь что ты сегодня ел: самое частое, это на молочку и кисломолочку, потом на капусту, если целиакия подтвердится, то придётся отказаться от белого/ ржаного , макароны, пельмени и все что связано с тестом. Но это уже после анализа ( если он подтвердится) гастроэнтеролог даст табличку с пожизненной диетой. Ну и конечно же обсуждать с гастроэнтерологом курс про/ пребиотиков. Особенно после лечения АБ и поставленного вам ранее дисбактериоза.

Зимой наблюдала картину, как взрослая женщина с взрослой дочерью покупают в аптеке довольно таки сильный АБ, фармацевт спрашивает, вы пробиотик будете брать какой-нибудь, на что женщина отвечает, мы кефиром вылечимся, он полезнее. Мы с продавщицей переглянулись, потому что что-то ей доказывать было бесполезно, женщина была воинственно настроена пить литрами кефир ( в надежде думая, что там полно полезных свойств)


----------



## BlackND (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Зимой наблюдала картину, как взрослая женщина с взрослой дочерью покупают в аптеке довольно таки сильный АБ, фармацевт спрашивает, вы пробиотик будете брать какой-нибудь, на что женщина отвечает, мы кефиром вылечимся, он полезнее. Мы с продавщицей переглянулись, потому что что-то ей доказывать было бесполезно, женщина была воинственно настроена пить литрами кефир ( в надежде думая, что там полно полезных свойств)


меня точно так же воспитывали..)но у меня от кефира с непривычки реально лучший друг "белый друг"


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Нужно кишечник проверять,непроходящая диарея это не норма, у вас ничего не усваивается в кишечнике. Поэтому не удивительно, что витамин Д не поднимается. Колоноскопия ( исключить болезнь Крона) , плюс анализ на целиакию. Дисбактериоз вам уже поставили. Гастроэнтеролог назначил лечение? Хеликобактер не даст такой грубой картины неусвояемости кишечника. С антибиотиками принимали параллельно про и пребиотики ( это должен был обьяснить вам гастроэнтеролог) ? Вам нельзя вымывать полезную флору кишечника, наоборот нужно заселять ее лактобактериями.



Спасибо за дельные советы. Сдавал анализ на антитела к тканевой трансглутаминазе, он отрицательный, исключил целиакию. Колоноскопию тоже делал (во сне), болезнь крона и няк исключены, сдавал анализ на фекальный кальпротектин (в норме). Да, пребиотики врач назначал. Сейчас тоже пью. 

А почему решили, что мне поставили дисбактериоз? Вроде нигде об этом не писал.


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> меня точно так же воспитывали..)но у меня от кефира с непривычки реально лучший друг "белый друг"


Ага, советские времена. Чтобы кефир помог, нужно его тоннами пить и закваска должна быть с натурального деревенского молока)) и то вряд и поможет при дисбактериозе. Да и большинства взрослого населения, молочка уже не усваивается.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Ещё холестерин скакнул аж до 8, в своё время. Сейчас хочу пересдать. АЛТ до 80
Поднималось....

А мне врачи, все ВСД и невроз ставят....((


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Спасибо за дельные советы. Сдавал анализ на антитела к тканевой трансглутаминазе, он отрицательный, исключил целиакию. Колоноскопию тоже делал (во сне), болезнь крона и няк исключены, сдавал анализ на фекальный кальпротектин (в норме). Да, пребиотики врач назначал. Сейчас тоже пью.
> 
> А почему решили, что мне поставили дисбактериоз? Вроде нигде об этом не писал.


.  Где то выше писали, на какой странице не помню. Если не сдавали на дисбактериоз, то нужно, с учётом таких явлений. Это делается у инфекциониста в поликлинике.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ещё холестерин скакнул аж до 8, в своё время. Сейчас хочу пересдать. АЛТ до 80
> Поднималось....
> 
> А мне врачи, все ВСД и невроз ставят....((


Это в два  раза считайте скакнуло, нужно проверит не только желудок но и печень, и жёлчный и поджелудочный.. А сахар и билирубин нормальный? они тоже при поджелудочной и печени могут скакнуть. Ну тут все указывает на заболевание ЖКТ в общем. Желудок, поджелудочной и кишечник, это все взаимосвязано. А инфекционными болезнями не болели случаем?

И ничего личного, но сдайте кровь на ЗППП.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> И ничего личного, но сдайте кровь на ЗППП.


Особенно на гепатит В и С.


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Особенно на гепатит В и С.


Сдаётся сразу вся 4 -ка. Сифилис, В, С и Вич


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

у меня чисто анализов на 280 тыс.примерно, на аутоимунные сдавал по 3 раза, в разных лабораториях. Остальные траты это перелеты, врачи, мрт, сцинтография костей скелета, денситометрия и прочее... Всякие онко-маркёры, м-градиенты, маркёры костной резорбации.Залез в долги уже((

Сифилис, вич, гепатиты А, В, С - это самое первое, с чего начал..Отрицательно!


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Это в два  раза считайте скакнуло, нужно проверит не только желудок но и печень, и жёлчный и поджелудочный.. А сахар и билирубин нормальный? они тоже при поджелудочной и печени могут скакнуть. Ну тут все указывает на заболевание ЖКТ в общем. Желудок, поджелудочной и кишечник, это все взаимосвязано. А инфекционными болезнями не болели случаем?


Сахар, билирубины (прямой, непрямой, амилаза, альфа-амилаза) в норме все.


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Тогда лечиться у гастроэнтеролога, сделать узи печени, поджелудочной и желчного (это бесплатно в поликлинике) проверять больше нечего, все сдано. Восстанавливать флору, соблюдать режим питания. Витамин Д пить жирорастворимый, они разные есть. Водорастворимый не будет усваиваться. Анализы обычной биохимии, клинический анализ, кальций ионизированный можно сдать в поликлинике так же бесплатно (он точнее). Все что дорогое и платно вы сдали.  Единственное проверять витамин Д иногда, он конечно будет платным.


----------



## AleksSeich (16 Сен 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> @Anatoliy89, вот как раз в психосоматике похоже.. Сдайте на гормоны, в частности общий тестостерон и т.п. Повышеный холестерин может быть признаком снижения тестостерона.





Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ещё холестерин скакнул аж до 8, в своё время. Сейчас хочу пересдать. АЛТ до 80
> Поднималось....
> 
> А мне врачи, все ВСД и невроз ставят....((


Тестостерон, пролактин и т.п. советую пересдать!


----------



## Anatoliy89 (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> И ничего личного, но сдайте кровь на ЗППП.





Oxi83 написал(а):


> И ничего личного, но сдайте кровь на ЗППП.


Я сдавал на хламидии пневмония, трахоматис, уреплазму. В инвитро сдавал. Это вроде метод ИФА. Вот хочу ещё пцр сдать, мазок в кожвене. Только вот думаю, стоит ли? Могут ли эти инфекции как-то влиять на ЖКТ? Да, и контактов у меня не было левых, в жене уверен на 100%, она дома в декрете сидит + предохраняемся всегда (не планируем второго пока что). Мочеполовая система меня не беспокоит. Или эти инфекции бытовым путём можно подхватить как-то?

Из инфекций сдавал на иерсиниоз (там 6-7 его разновидностей, на все сдал кровь), описторхоз, аскаридоз. Отрицательно.
Положительная была кровь на хеликобактер (IGG, IGA), также положительный тест по фгдс.

Пропил назначенные антибиотики 3 штуки. Через 2 месяца сделал дыхательный тест - положительный, хелик не ушёл.
В августе опять пропил антибиотики. Скоро сдам тест.

Ещё определялись положительные суммарные антитела к лямблиям (a, m, g). Но отдельно на ig m - отрицательно. Разные мнения на этот счёт, кто говорит, что суммарные антитела ничего не означают, а кто - что есть заражение.


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Тестостерон, пролактин и т.п. советую пересдать!


Спасибо, на Пролактина не сдавал.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Тогда лечиться у гастроэнтеролога, сделать узи печени, поджелудочной и желчного (это бесплатно в поликлинике) проверять больше нечего, все сдано. Восстанавливать флору, соблюдать режим питания. Витамин Д пить жирорастворимый, они разные есть. Водорастворимый не будет усваиваться. Анализы обычной биохимии, клинический анализ, кальций ионизированный можно сдать в поликлинике так же бесплатно (он точнее). Все что дорогое и платно вы сдали.  Единственное проверять витамин Д иногда, он конечно будет платным.


Спасибо за грамотные советы. Вы, наверное, врач?
Узи органов брюшной полости делал. Славу Богу, все хорошо. 
Откуда тогда повышение холестерина и алт? Не пойму.... Ещё ж глаза красные. Вроде, как на инфекцию похоже. Только на какую? И 2 курса АБ пропил и никакого результата:-(


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Спасибо за грамотные советы. Вы, наверное, врач?
> Узи органов брюшной полости делал. Славу Богу, все хорошо.
> Откуда тогда повышение холестерина и алт? Не пойму.... Ещё ж глаза красные. Вроде, как на инфекцию похоже. Только на какую? И 2 курса АБ пропил и никакого результата:-(


Я биохимик по первому образованию. Вы сдавали АЛТ и холестерин после лечения АБ? Если да, то это могла быть реакция на АБ. Поэтому когда в таких больших количествах назначают пить лекарства, всегда должна быть защита печени и поджелудки. Параллельно пьют таблетки которые защищают печень. У вас был очень большой курс АБ, а гастроэнтеролог выписывал вам пить Омез при язве желудка? И открою вам секрет, хеликобактер можно подхватить даже в общественной столовой, 80% населения ходят с ним. Только у кого то он вызывает язву, а у кого то нет. Язва затянулась хоть? Не зря пили столько АБ? Утром на завтрак обязательно овсянку варить на воде, без сахара и соли и это надолго. Витамины курс пропейте после такого лечения ( только не шипучку, с язвой нельзя)  и лактобактерии хорошие. Все таблетки принимать после плотного обеда. Теперь я понимаю почему вы подружились с белым другом, у вас вся флора убита от такого курса лечения. Глаза могут быть от конъюнктивита красные или герпес? По глазам не спец.или давление глазное , это к окулисту.

Обычно если кальций не усваивается нормально, то страдают не только зубы, но и суставы и ногти ломкие. Не ответили, ногти как у вас? Слоятся и мягкие? Лямблии могут давать урчание и жидкий стул, вздутие, бледность кожи, заеды в углу рта и аллергические реакции. IG M- это острая стадия до 4 х недель, далее переходит в хронь и выявляется суммарными антителами. В норме их не должно быть. ( это вам инфекционист сказал, что ничего серьёзного?)


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ещё холестерин скакнул аж до 8, в своё время. Сейчас хочу пересдать. АЛТ до 80
> Поднималось....


Посмотрите тут про печень


----------



## AleksSeich (16 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Спасибо, на Пролактина не сдавал.


Лучше весь комплекс: тестостерон (общий, свободный), ФСГ, ЛГ, ХГЧ, пролактин и эстрадиол.


----------



## Oxi83 (16 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Обычно если кальций не усваивается нормально, то страдают не только зубы, но и суставы и ногти ломкие. Не ответили, ногти как у вас? Слоятся и мягкие? Лямблии могут давать урчание и жидкий стул, вздутие, бледность кожи, заеды в углу рта и аллергические реакции. IG M- это острая стадия до 4 х недель, далее переходит в хронь и выявляется суммарными антителами. В норме их не должно быть. ( это вам инфекционист сказал, что ничего серьёзного?)


Но обычно смотрят в комплексе, если есть паразитарное заражение то эозинофилы в клинич.анализе тоже должны скакнуть


----------



## Anatoliy89 (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, Было назначено лечение от хелик в течение 2-х недель:

1. Амоксицилин 1000 мг 2 раза в день до еды.
2. Левофлаксацин 250 мг 2 раза в день до еды.
3. Макмирор 2 таб. 2 раза в день до еды.

От язвы в течение 3-х недель:
1. Эманера 20 мг 2 раза в день до еды.
2. Мотилиум 20 мг 2 раза в день до еды.
3. Де-нол 240 мг 2 раза в день до еды.

+ максилак, БАД «СуперФлора», бифинорм, эссенциаль форте.

Жидкий стул был ещё задолго до приема АБ.
Да, язва затянулась, но я ее и не чувствовал, случайная находка при фгдс. Повышенный холестерин и алт тоже были выявлены до приема АБ.

Ногти в порядке, кстати.

На счёт лямблии. Эозонофилы не повышены, иммуноглобулины а,м, г, е - в норме.



Oxi83 написал(а):


> . Теперь я понимаю почему вы подружились с белым другом, у вас вся флора убита от такого курса лечения. Глаза могут быть от конъюнктивита красные или герпес? По глазам не спец.или давление глазное , это к окулисту.



Все проблемы начались ещё до приема АБ. Лечение состояние не улучшило, и не ухудшило.

Ребят, к чему всё я это! Да, к тому, что если заболела, захрустела шея в молодом возрасте, то это ненормально. Надо искать причины, копать, разбираться. Неврологи ни на какие анализы не направляют даже, лечат стандартно по протоколу нвпс, мидокалм, лфк. Отправляют к психотерапевту, мануальным терапевтам, иглоукалывание, миофасциальный массаж. Ох, сколько ж я на это денег потратил, верил...

Все пытаются лечить следствие, причины никто не хочет выяснять....

Пока я слушал врачей, а я был в основном только в научных исследовател центрах России, у профессоров, где с меня брали за бестолковые консультации от 10 тыс.руб., потерял все зубы. А мне там говорили, ты от нервов стал скрипеть зубами и сильно давить щеткой. Короче, уровень медицины в стране, я вам скажу, на самом низком уровне. И квалификация врачей оставляет желать лучшего. 

Вот такие нестандартные случаи - никто не может разобраться.... Это я ещё в обычную поликлинику не ходил, представляю, что там....


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

1) язву обнаружили до приема НПВС или после? Прочитала вашу историю, вы много пили НПВС ( их пьют курсом не более 2 х недель под защитой омепразола), это могло спровоцировать появление язвы.                 2) нужно понять когда у вас появились проблемы со стулом?! До приема нпвс? Вспомните, пили ли вы какие-либо лекарства, болели чем-то или от неправильного питания, была ли изжога до этого, вздутие живота, метеоризм?                  3) холестерин и АЛТ был повышен до приема НПВС и антидепрессантов?                                           4) какие лекарства кроме пробиотиков сейчас принимаете?


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ребят, к чему всё я это! Да, к тому, что если заболела, захрустела шея в молодом возрасте, то это ненормально. Надо искать причины, копать, разбираться. Неврологи ни на какие анализы не направляют даже, лечат стандартно по протоколу нвпс, мидокалм, лфк. Отправляют к психотерапевту, мануальным терапевтам, иглоукалывание, миофасциальный массаж. Ох, сколько ж я на это денег потратил, верил...
> 
> Все пытаются лечить следствие, причины никто не хочет выяснять....
> 
> ...


Я вас прекрасно понимаю, денег уже не вернуть...и не нужно вам бегать по 100 врачам, здоровья это не прибавит. Многие профессора, назначают все те же обследования и лекарства, что и обычные врачи в поликлинике, только за свои обвешанные грамоты в кабинете дерут по 5-10 и., за 15 минут консультации.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Сейчас нужно успокоиться, не носиться по профессорам, а взять себя в руки. Темболее вы очень впечатлительны. Хрустеть шеей специально не нужно, носите иногда воротник ( разгрузить ее, темболее вам помогает, но не более 5 часов с перерывами) назад вообще вредно запрокидывать, круговые движения как вы делали тоже нельзя. Больше ходите, лфк, бассейн только если умеете правильно плавать ( иначе шея будет в неправильном положении) поясница, это протрузия ваша. Жжение в конечностях нервы шалят. Язва затянулась и хватит травить себя химией. У вас и так с кишечником проблемы, кстати 90% проблем с ЖКТ, это нервы. А это все тянет за собой гастриты, метеоризм, язвы, дисбактериозы, неусвояемость полезных элементов. Витамин Д жирорастворимый усваивается, я пила Аципол или Энтерол (сходите к инфекционисту в поликлиннику и сдайте на дисбактериоз) посоветуйтесь насчёт пробиотиков, которые вы перечислили, не знаю насколько они хорошие. Чтобы зубы дальше не стирались, купите капы (изготавливают по слепкам) одевать на ночь.  У вас не только эмаль страдает, но и высота зубов стирается( ночью зубами скрипите? Если да, то это Бруксизм глисты или нервы). Для укрепления эмали зубная пасту Кальций ,это немного поможет укрепить эмаль. Щетка средней жёсткости.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Вот смотрю вашу фотку зубов и не вижу сколов и выпадения. Эмаль да, плохая.  Четко отслеживается стирание по прямой, как будто вы скрипите ими постоянно. Если не хотите остаться с корешками торчащими,  идите делать капы.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> 1) язву обнаружили до приема НПВС или после? Прочитала вашу историю, вы много пили НПВС ( их пьют курсом не более 2 х недель под защитой омепразола), это могло спровоцировать появление язвы.                 2) нужно понять когда у вас появились проблемы со стулом?! До приема нпвс? Вспомните, пили ли вы какие-либо лекарства, болели чем-то или от неправильного питания, была ли изжога до этого, вздутие живота, метеоризм?                  3) холестерин и АЛТ был повышен до приема НПВС и антидепрессантов?                                           4) какие лекарства кроме пробиотиков сейчас принимаете?



1. После, но это случайная находка при фгдс. Может, и раньше была. Никаких проявлений не было.
2.проблемы со стулом до приема нвпс. Ни с чем не связываю. Ну, может, на фоне нервов и стресса диарея и появилась...
3. Холестерин и АЛТ в марте были нормальными, а проблемы все эти были. Нвпс пил с февраля, каждый день, они помогали, а потом перестали. В апреле тоже пил нвпс иногда. В мае был выявлен повышенный холестерин и алт.
3. Сейчас принимаю Артру, афабазол, вигантол (витамин Д), фитомуцил, бифиформ. Ранее ещё пил курсом Омегу - 3 (рыбий жир), эссенциаль форте.

@Oxi83, нет, я точно зубами не скреплю. Ночью тоже. Зимой резко начались ноющие боли, то в одном зубе, то на другом. Языком чувствовал, что эмаль стала прям гладкая, глянцевая. А потом незаметно для меня и произошло это разрушение. Причина не в бруксизме - точно! Это кальций стал вымываться из зубов. Отсюда его и превышение в крови периодическое!

@Oxi83, спасибо за грамотные консультации. Такие консультации ни один профессор даже не давал!


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> 1. После, но это случайная находка при фгдс. Может, и раньше была. Никаких проявлений не было.
> 2.проблемы со стулом до приема нвпс. Ни с чем не связываю. Ну, может, на фоне нервов и стресса диарея и появилась...
> 3. Холестерин и АЛТ в марте были нормальными, а проблемы все эти были. Нвпс пил с февраля, каждый день, они помогали, а потом перестали. В апреле тоже пил нвпс иногда. В мае был выявлен повышенный холестерин и алт.
> 3. Сейчас принимаю Артру, афабазол, вигантол (витамин Д), фитомуцил, бифиформ. Ранее ещё пил курсом Омегу - 3 (рыбий жир), эссенциаль форте.


 Хондропротекторы люди подбирают путём проб ( кому-то одно подходит, кому то нет) при неусвояемости кишечника у вас мало что всасывается в таблетированной форме. Да и ХП тоже не очень хорошо влияют на желудок. Сейчас нужно сделать упор на восстановление флоры, тогда и все остальное подтянется. Попробуйте Аципол ( хранить в холодильнике) он считается одним из лучших. Омега , это на ваше усмотрение, но если брать, то качественную из лосося. Для печени вы сами назначили себе лекарство? Нпвс вы долго принимали, поэтому и могли скакнуть показатели крови.

Так же нужно понимать что вы имеете ввиду под ЗОЖ.? Если вы веган, то этим все объясняется. Если нет, то нужно понимать как вы впринципе питаетесь.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Так же нужно понимать что вы имеете ввиду под ЗОЖ.? Если вы веган, то этим все объясняется. Если нет, то нужно понимать как вы впринципе питаетесь.



Под зож понимаю систематические физ нагрузки - в основном плавание, пробежки, баня. Отсутствие сигарет, алкоголя.

Питаюсь как обычный среднестатистический человек - завтрак, обед (суп), ужин - гарнир с мясным и салат.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Это уже радует. Молочку и кисломолочку употребляете и капусту?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (17 Сен 2019)

Такое не ем практически


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Если пьёте кофе, лучше исключить, он вымывает кальций. Магний кстати тоже вымывает кальций( это если вы вдруг пьёте его в таблетках)


----------



## AleksSeich (17 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Такое не ем практически


А надо бы, творог особенно.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> А надо бы, творог особенно.


В наше время все сомнительно, что содержится в продуктах. Если это не частный фермер или своя корова/ коза. Пускай сначала кишечник восстановит, тогда и будет все усваиваться. У большинства взрослых непереносимость молочки. Поэтому и назначают пробиотики, а не кифиры. У него и так со стулом проблемы, все как в трубу усваивается.


----------



## AleksSeich (17 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, ну тогда ничего не есть вообще, раз сомнительно?)) Кушать надо все, кишечник сам должен восстанавливаться. Все эти бифидо-лакто бактерии погибают ещё в желудке и до кишечника не доходят. Бедные люди - жертвы маркетинга... А причину диареи нужно выяснить, ибо дисбактериоз это не диагноз.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (17 Сен 2019)

Oxi83 написал(а):


> Если пьёте кофе, лучше исключить, он вымывает кальций. Магний кстати тоже вымывает кальций( это если вы вдруг пьёте его в таблетках)



Да, я магний пил, так как были жжения по телу, невролог мне назначал. А я и не знал, что он вымывает кальций....

Я вот не пойму, обычно проблемы с костями, зубами, когда кальций низкий в крови, а у меня же наоборот.

Хотя логически думать, чем меньше кальция в крови,  то тем больше его в костях. И чем больше кальция в крови, тем меньше его в костях... вот никак не разберусь на этот счёт!

Кофе пью, исключу! Спасибо!


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Да, я магний пил, так как были жжения по телу, невролог мне назначал. А я и не знал, что он вымывает кальций....
> 
> Я вот не пойму, обычно проблемы с костями, зубами, когда кальций низкий в крови, а у меня же наоборот.
> 
> Хотя логически думать, чем меньше кальция в крови,  то тем больше его в костях. И чем больше кальция в крови, тем меньше его в костях... вот никак не разберусь на этот счёт!


Это должен был ревматолог сказать ли эндокринолог. В принципе и невролог знает, что когда долго пьют магний, то нужно следить за кальцием. Когда он большой в крови, это значит, что он не усваивается туда куда нужно. Так с любым эликтролитом, только не все врачи хотят с этим заморачиваться. Типа немного повышен.  Ничего страшного


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Ну тогда ничего не есть вообще, раз сомнительно?)) Кушать надо все, кишечник сам должен восстанавливаться. Все эти бифидо-лакто бактерии погибаютлочка ещё в желудке и до кишечника не доходят. Бедные люди - жертвы маркетинга... А причину диареи нужно выяснить, ибо дисбактериоз это не диагноз.


Я посмотрела бы на вас при постоянной диарее, вы бы уже первым бежали за лактобактериями и жевали толко сухари. Или предлагаете идти к психологу с этим? Для этого пьются в капсулах, чтобы часть дошла до кишечника. А при диарее противопоказана молочка, капуста и все от чего может пучить


----------



## AleksSeich (17 Сен 2019)

Я бы первым делом выпил смекту и кушал рис.) Ну а при постоянной диареи нужно обследоваться, исключить панкреатит в т.ч. Кстати да, на нервной почве, расстройство кишечника не редкость.


----------



## Oxi83 (17 Сен 2019)

Исключили ему панкреатит. Все анализы сданы у гастроэнтеролога. Там и клиника другая помимо диареи.


----------



## горошек (17 Сен 2019)

От длительной диареи после антибиотиков меня спас только энтерол. Пила максимальную дозу, максимальным курсом 2 раза. Затем уже всякие там ациполы и бифиформы. Хотя и вместе с энтеролом бифиформ пила.


----------



## tankist (17 Сен 2019)

Длительная диарея это показание для обследования на ВИЧ.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (18 Сен 2019)

@tankist, Вич, сифилис, гепатиты исключены на сто рядов анализами)


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

Да, Энтерол и Аципол 


горошек написал(а):


> От длительной диареи после антибиотиков меня спас только энтерол. Пила максимальную дозу, максимальным курсом 2 раза. Затем уже всякие там ациполы и бифиформы. Хотя и вместе с энтеролом бифиформ пила.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89. Здравствуйте! У меня есть некоторые предположения на счёт ваших проблем. Как их можно подтвердить и к какому врачу с ними обращаться - не имею понятия. У вас были жжения, мурашки, боли в нервах. Причём важно, что они были блуждающие. Это характерно для вирусной герпесной инфекции. Вирусов герпеса много - штук 8. Анализы на них часто не информативны. Вирусы герпеса часто живут в нервах. Наш организм вырабатывает на них антитела, которые и поражают оболочки нервов. Что-то типа аутоимунной болезни. Обычно аутоиммунка начинается резко, что вы отмечали. Дальше - красные точки на теле, возможно красные глаза - наверное тоже герпес. Может у вас и язвочки кое-где были - тоже от этого. Это вирус выходит на поверхность. Дальше вирус герпеса может поселяться в печени и селезёнке. Дальше у вас начинаются некоторые проблемы с печенью. Отсюда диарея, повышенный холестерин и АЛТ. Печень - это химическая фабрика организма. Она кое-что перестаёт вырабатывать у вас. Отсюда портятся соединительные ткани. Отсюда проблема с суставами, ранний остеохондроз и спондилоартроз. Хотя тут и ваши занятия спортом могли помочь. Отсюда у вас и неправильный обмен веществ и зубы портятся. У меня для вас есть и хорошая информация. Обычно у здорового человека вырабатывается к герпесу иммунитет, который этот герпес приструнивает либо полностью либо почти полностью. На случай, если это не происходит (у вас что-то с иммунитетом) есть против герпеса и лекарства. Также печень, если её не травить всякой гадостью, также имеет тенденцию к восстановлению. Так что будем надеяться, что со временем у вас всё нормализуется. Пока берегите печень. Лучше есть всё натуральное и не кушать гадости типа копчённой колбасы.


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Anatoliy89. Здравствуйте! У меня есть некоторые предположения на счёт ваших проблем. Как их можно подтвердить и к какому врачу с ними обращаться - не имею понятия. У вас были жжения, мурашки, боли в нервах. Причём важно, что они были блуждающие. Это характерно для вирусной герпесной инфекции. Вирусов герпеса много - штук 8. Анализы на них часто не информативны. Вирусы герпеса часто живут в нервах. Наш организм вырабатывает на них антитела, которые и поражают оболочки нервов. Что-то типа аутоимунной болезни. Обычно аутоиммунка начинается резко, что вы отмечали. Дальше - красные точки на теле, возможно красные глаза - наверное тоже герпес. Может у вас и язвочки кое-где были - тоже от этого. Это вирус выходит на поверхность. Дальше вирус герпеса может поселяться в печени и селезёнке. Дальше у вас начинаются некоторые проблемы с печенью. Отсюда диарея, повышенный холестерин и АЛТ. Печень - это химическая фабрика организма. Она кое-что перестаёт вырабатывать у вас. Отсюда портятся соединительные ткани. Отсюда проблема с суставами, ранний остеохондроз и спондилоартроз. Хотя тут и ваши занятия спортом могли помочь. Отсюда у вас и неправильный обмен веществ и зубы портятся. У меня для вас есть и хорошая информация. Обычно у здорового человека вырабатывается к герпесу иммунитет, который этот герпес приструнивает либо полностью либо почти полностью. На случай, если это не происходит (у вас что-то с иммунитетом) есть против герпеса и лекарства. Также печень, если её не травить всякой гадостью, также имеет тенденцию к восстановлению. Так что будем надеяться, что со временем у вас всё нормализуется. Пока берегите печень. Лучше есть всё натуральное и не кушать гадости типа копчённой колбасы.


Вы кстати хорошую теорию выдвинули! Глаза и язвы во рту, это герпесная  инфекция может так выходить.

А занимаются этим либо инфекционист, либо иммунолог


----------



## Anatoliy89 (18 Сен 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, спасибо, кстати, на вирусы то я и не сдавал анализы, так как явно будут повышены только титры IgG (как у всех), которые мало кто лечит. Наверное, многим известно, как врачи несерьезно относятся к этим вирусам, и хрон форму вообще не признают. 

И при вирусной инфекции обычно лейкоциты снижаются и растут лимфоциты, у меня же наоборот лейкоциты после появления этих симптомов устремились к верхней границе 8-9, также ближе к верхней границе стали нейтрофилы, соответственно лимфоциты к нижней границе.

То есть кровь более похоже на бактериальную инфекцию, нежели вирусную. 

Температура обычно 37-37,1 при вирусах, а у меня в норме.

Одно знаю, что это не психика...

Да, будем надеяться, что все пройдёт, или не так, хотя б хуже не было. А как раньше, уже не будет... Зубы новые не вырастут, например, повреждённые артрозом суставы тоже сами не восстановятся....

Ещё в самый разгар симптомов на теле были синяки сами по себе. Был у гематолога, тромбоциты в идеале, коагулограмма без патологий.

Врачи говорят, что, возможно синяки и петехии «даёт» печень, хотя узи отклонений не выявляет...

Общаемся же с ребятами на других форумах, тоже много лет +/- аналогичные симптомы, и без точного диагноза. То титры на иерсиниоз у них вылезут, лечатся антибиотиками, то игг титры на Эпштейн барр к примеру, лечатся ацикловиром. А все ревмопробы отрицательные...

Сегодня вот блуждающие боли по костяшкам на кулах и чуть покраснение, но потом быстро само и проходит....

@Игорь_ЕД, @Oxi83, Спасибо, вы одни из немногих, которые видят реальную проблему, а не ссылаются на психоматику.

Да, если б я не столкнулся с этими симптомами, и читал бы свои сообщения, как сторонний человек, то сделал бы вывод, что человек нужны антидепресанты...

К сожалению, проблема есть и подтверждается, в т ч отклонением в анализах: алт, холестерин, кальций, фосфор, витамин Д.


Вообще, что за мода у врачей пошла списывать все на психоматику??? Это, как с всд типо? В любой непонятной ситуации пиши - всд? Разбираться с причинами никто не хочет или не может.

Блин, «за спиной», 22 года спорта (восточные единоборства на любительском уровне, для себя), золотая медаль, 3 красная диплома, аспирантура, карьера до руководителя управления...Ни одной рюмки водки и ни одной сигареты за свою жизнь. Один половой партнёр с института и до сегодняшнего дня. И всё, за какие-то 6-8 месяцев стух, пришлось освободить место, не мог уже 12-14 часов в день уделять работе, шея не выдерживает, постоянно болит, хрустит, в напряжении, плюс жжения в тазобедренных и прострелы в коленях при ходьбе, да и челюсть болит часто, что приходится ее постоянно открывать, закрывать, а при коллегах это не сделаешь! Вот такая судьба в 30 лет. И ты причину то не знаешь, вот что страшное....

Мне б шею сейчас восстановить, чтобы была возможность работы за ПК. Нвпс, мидокалм и прочее не помогают, массаж и лфк тоже...Раньше ими хоть спасался...

Может, какие-то операции (малоинвазивные) есть? УВТ? Остальное можно терпеть и работать, вот шею надо починить бы в первую очередь. Вроде по мрт, рентгену то ничего страшного....

Мне постоянно хочется хрустнуть, размять шею, шея щёлкнет, как-то легче на 30 секунд, а потом опять эта боль, напряжение...

Мне б от этого избавится, не знаю как...


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Мне б от этого избавится, не знаю как...


Нужен хороший реабелитолог, который под вас пропишет программу и будет корректировать с учётом жалоб, что подходит или нет.  Так а что вы хотите операцией убрать? Там нечего резать...нестабильность только упражнениями закрепляют, никто не будет прикручивать пластиной позвонки.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Игорь_ЕД, @Oxi83, Спасибо, вы одни из немногих, которые видят реальную проблему, а не ссылаются на психоматику.


Да, пишут психосоматика...потому что не знают что с вами. Вроде по анализам ничего критичного, но в тоже время потихоньку где-то что-то скрипит и разваливается.  Нужно иммунитет закреплять, тогда и герпесы и инфекции не будут приживаться. Я вот думаю, ну если даже допустим вирусняк какой или инфекция, глисты те же самые. Травить себя нпвс и АБ уже хватит, нужен отдых организму. А какой у нас природный антисептик? Правильно, ЧЕСНОК, раньше им все лечили и грипп, и инфекции и глисты его боятся. Может его поедите немного? И полезно и приправа к блюду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2019)

Если АЛТ и АСТ в норме, то копчёную колбасу можно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (18 Сен 2019)

Вот тут пишут:


> цитомегаловирус предпочитает нападать на волокнистые клетки соединительной ткани — фибробласты.


Отсюда проблемы с шеей и суставами. Может анализ на него сдать?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если АЛТ и АСТ в норме


АЛТ повышен и холестерин.


----------



## горошек (18 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если АЛТ и АСТ в норме, то копчёную колбасу можно.


Это как добавочку к предложенному чесночку?


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> Это как добавочку к предложенному чесночку?


А я без шуток)) почитайте что помогает восстановить чеснок. Снижает холестерин и восстанавливает печень, и налаживает функции ЖКТ, помимо антибактериальных свойств . Понемногу в салат, суп выдавливать, глядишь и организм начнёт восстанавливаться. Никто не говорит что его тоннами есть, все в пределах разумного. Я вот с детства пила козье молоко бабушкино, помидоры домашние и чеснок люблю.


----------



## горошек (18 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, никто и не спорит, что чеснок полезен. Я в качестве природного антибиотика ещё прополис использую. Очень помогает при начинающейся простуде и инфекциях горла, если долго его разжёвывать.


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

Главное чтобы не было аллергии на продукты пчеловодства. Тоже люблю мёд и соты особенно.


----------



## горошек (18 Сен 2019)

У нас, слава Богу нет. Ну, а раз уж пошла такая тема, то в нос при простуде мы закапываем ещё какое-нибудь растительное масло, типа персиковое или льняное, а в него добавляем несколько капель эфирного масла чайного дерева в такой концентрации, чтоб пощипывало, но не сильно. Это масло льём в нос обильно, что и до горла дошло. Тоже эффективно.


----------



## Oxi83 (18 Сен 2019)

О нет, я боюсь на слизистую эфирные масла. Можно ожог получить, они все очень концентрированные. А вымерять пропорции и испытывать на себе не готова)))


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если АЛТ и АСТ в норме, то копчёную колбасу можно.


@Доктор Ступин, алт “прыгает», бывает повышение до 80

@Доктор Ступин, вы не знаете, что со мной? С учетом потери зубов (фото на 9ой странице)..

Такого в практике не встречалось?

@Игорь_ЕД, да, спасибо, на вирусы все же сдам анализы...

@Игорь_ЕД, но больше склоняюсь, что проблема в жкт. Не усваиваются необходимые минералы и вещества.

Роль жкт врачи вообще недооценивают.
Большая часть микроорганизмов населяет пищеварительный тракт: грибки, вирусы, бактерии. Вес всех бактерий, обитающих в кишечнике, составляет порядка 1,5-1,8кг.
Микрофлора кишечника принимает участие в самых разных физиологических процессах: всасывание питательных веществ, функционирование пищеварительной системы, синтез витаминов, расщепление белков, жиров и углеводов и др. Состояние кишечника влияет на метаболизм, настроение человека, состояние иммунной системы.

Купил сегодня энтерол, аципол

Эх, моя мечта побегать, как год назад по стадиону или в парке... или в бассейне поплавать. ... Теперь в бассейне сразу ноют колени, локти, плечи, после нагрузки....

Но я буду бороться, ведь у меня совсем маленький сын - 3 года. Ради него!

Теперь ещё и кушать больно, челюсть с хрустом съезжает при открывании рта и глохну на уши

Наверное, тоже психоматика, по мнению врачей. Что делать, не знаю даже...

С ходу сложно объяснить врачам, почему с виду здоровый  молодой человек постоянно жалуется на жизнь и постоянные боли. Зачастую возникает недоверие.... А тем более при более менее норм анализах.

Всем спасибо за переживание, комментарии, советы...

«Нытьё мое» в интернете и в научно исследовательских центрах ни к чему не приводит... Буду как то существовать дальше!


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, не переживай, все должно наладиться. Главное не кидайтесь в крайности. АБ и нпвс уже много было у вас , и сейчас сделать упор на полезную пищу. Отслеживайте своё состояние после продуктов, возможно что то исключить или есть более варёное или на пару (лучше дневник заведите) витаминный комплекс пропейте хороший ( желательно где витамины группы В и С ( пить после обеда, и.к. витамин С на тощак нельзя.  Энтерол и Аципол в холодильнике хранить( надеюсь после покупки вы сразу так и сделали) и разделите лечение.  Сначала одно пропейте, если эффекта не почувствуете , то потом другой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, алт “прыгает», бывает повышение до 80
> 
> @Доктор Ступин, вы не знаете, что со мной? С учетом потери зубов (фото на 9ой странице)..
> 
> ...


Думаю


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо!

Мне б шею «наладить» для возможности работать. Сильно напрягается, когда сижу, хочется отвести в сторону и хрустнуть, и болит она сзади! 

Массаж? Или лфк продолжать на укрепление мышц? 

Но в тоже самое время не дают покоя чуть повышенный кальций, фосфор, алт, холестерин, витамин Д. 

И проблема системная, блин!!! Задеты все суставы + зубы.


----------



## горошек (19 Сен 2019)

Для энтерола холодильник не подходит. Уточните в инструкции, уже точно не помню, но там нижняя граница вроде 8 градусов, в в нормальном холодильнике 2-4 градуса. Холодно ему. А вот верхняя вроде 25. Это вполне реальная температура в квартире.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

Аципол только в холодильнике. Энтерол не надо


----------



## горошек (19 Сен 2019)

А для желудка есть ещё очень хорошие таблеточки гастрофарм. Они тоже на какой-то там бактерии, совершенно безвредные, можно часто пить курсами. У вас как с кислотностью желудка дела обстоят?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2019)

И массаж, и мануальную терапию, и  физиотерапию, и блокады.
Надо лечиться, само не всегда проходит.


----------



## горошек (19 Сен 2019)

А витамины по мне так лучше брать на iHerb. Дороговато, конечно, но зато реально витамины и микроэлементы. Там и кальция и магния хорошие препараты, с цитратом или халатом. А всем, что в наших аптеках в основном только почки засорять.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

@горошек, по фгдс с кислотностью норм.

@Доктор Ступин, 

Федор Петрович, зубы стали терять твёрдую ткань одновременно с проблемами в суставах. Явно это как то связано, только не пойму как.

Делал денситометрию, все в норме. Если зубы раскрошились, значит и суставы тоже?


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> 
> Федор Петрович, зубы стали терять твёрдую ткань одновременно с проблемами в суставах. Явно это как то связано, только не пойму как.
> 
> Делал денситометрию, все в норме. Если зубы раскрошились, значит и суставы тоже?


Кальций и фосфор напрямую связаны друг с другом. Фосфор какой, выше или ниже нормы?


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Кальций и фосфор напрямую связаны друг с другом. Фосфор какой, выше или ниже нормы?


Нашла ваш ответ. Фосфор 1,58 . У меня не складывается картинка. По логике, повышенный кальций и фосфор в крови может указывать на почки ( надпочечники) или шитовидку (паращитовидку) , но при этом я так поняла, что вас эндокринолог проверил со всех сторон на ттг, т3 и т4 и кроме узла ничего не нашли ( который доброкачественный). ?! Гормон надпочечников проверить эндокринолог выписывал (кортизол)? Обычно все сдаётся в схеме: ттг, т3, т4, кальций ионизированный, калий, натрий, фосфор, кортизол и прогестерон. Если что то из этих показателей не в норме, тогда врач уже думает и смотрит дальше. Узи почек ( надпочечников) на предмет камней и опухолей, узи щитовидки, денситометрия. При патологии щитовидки / паращитовидки со временем развивается остеопороз , это частое явление (кальций не усваивается) вы кстати все эти анализы в поликлинике сдавали или по частным лабораториям? Сходите к эндокринологу, пускайтесь в совокупности выпишет, это все бесплатно в поликлинике. Остеопороз не сразу развивается, это уже через какое-то время.

Кишечник кстати параллельно никто не мешает лечить, поэтому лечите.


----------



## olga68 (19 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, попробуйте все же сходить и к иммунологу. Если долго принимали антибиотики, то может потребуются иммуномодуляторы. Можно принимать прополис, маточное молочко, только если иммунитет сильно снижен, то дозы значительно выше.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, сдавал и в частных инвитро, cmd в Москве, и в институте эндокринологии. Везде +/- одинаковые показатели.

Фосфор 1,58 (норма 1,52) был 06 мая 2019 года.
13 мая - фосфор был 1,05.
Кальций врач пересчитывает с учётом альбумина и тогда типо в он в абсолютной норме...

Более того, незначительное отклонение говорят, такие симптомы вызвать не может, как у меня!

Да, картина нетипична, обычно при дефиците витамина Д кальций низкий, а у меня наоборот..,

Кортизол не сдавал, никто не говорил.
Узи почек, щитовидки делал несколько раз, в йразных местах, в почках один раз находили микролиты (песок).

Сдавал кровь на м- градиент, чтобы исключить миеломную болезнь (эндокринолог направляла из научного центра России) и сцинтиграфию костей скелета, чтобы исключить онкологию костей и /или метастаз в кости. Все в норме, славу Богу!

Сдавал кровь на маркёры костной резорбации - тоже норма: остеокальцин, щелочная фосфатаза, кальцитонин, маркер формирования костного матрикса Pinp.

Блин, но должна же быть причина и объяснение всему этому! Ну, не мог я за полгода так развалиться же просто так(

Ещё на кальций и креатинин  в моче должны были направить в институте эндокринологии, по идее, но ничего не сказали!

Ночью бывает ещё просыпаюсь от того, что сильно жгут глаза, то левый, то правый...
Окулист ставит диагноз - конъюнктивит, всякие капли выписывает, но не помогает ничего же....
Утром все глаза страшно красные, потом проходят, но краснота все же есть!!!

Столько симптомов, просто ужас.

Думаю, щитовидка и почки не причём, так как повышен алт и холестерин. Надо в области ЖКТ смотреть... Там не усваиваются элементы, отсюда беды эти...

Почему врачи не хотят/не могут с этим разобраться, этого не могу понять...,

Ещё забыл сказать, что последние полгода - раз в месяц стабильно насморк, кашель сухой, без повышения температуры. Вот что это? Инфекции? Вирусы?


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Ещё забыл сказать, что последние полгода - раз в месяц стабильно насморк, кашель сухой, без повышения температуры. Вот что это? Инфекции? Вирусы?


Да, похоже симптомам на вирусняк и глаза красные тоже от вируса могут быть. Но если это один из разновидностей герпеса, то почему организм не справляется сам? Вы же всё равно собирались в поликлиннику сдавать кровь повторно,  так чтобы по несколько раз не колоть вену, сразу запишитесь к иммунологу ( послушайте, что он думает по этому поводу) и к эндокринологу на кальций, калий, натрий и кортизол (гормон надпочечников), все это бесплатно по ОМС.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> бычно при дефиците витамина Д кальций низкий, а у меня наоборот..,


При недостатке витамина D активизируется паращитовидная железа, она усилено вырабатывает паратгормон,  кальций из костей усилено вымывается в кровь и уровень кальция в крови нормализуется.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Но если это один из разновидностей герпеса, то почему организм не справляется сам?


Иммунитет упал в следствие недостатка витамина D.


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Иммунитет упал в следствие недостатка витамина D.


Понимаете в чем дело, с его кишечником ничего толком не усваивается, за 3 месяца не может поднять витамин Д, а должен был уже прийти в норму через месяц с хорошей всасываемостью. Нужно идти к эндокринологу с этим, может посоветует на уколы перейти. Но это уже врач пускай решает, там дозировки совсем  другие и курс другой ....переизбыток витамина Д ещё хуже, чем недостаток. или ждать пока кишечник восстановится и далее пить витамин Д.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Сен 2019)

Так с кишечником ничего не усваивается поскольку Д - это жирорастворимый витамин, а печень работает плохо, жиры не усваиваются, а сразу идут на выход. Отсюда и диарея. Отсюда плохой иммунитет. Вирусы атакуют печень. Печень плохо работает и т.д. Замкнутый круг получается. Значит надо либо витамин Д в уколах (про это я не слышал). А если нет возможности это организовать, то ходить в солярий. Надо разорвать этот замкнутый круг.


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

Уточнила, не подходит в уколах, там дозировки большие и используются в других целях при лечении в стационаре.

Поэтому укреплять кишечник, следить за печенью и тогда все само восстановится. Ехать на море и загорать.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (19 Сен 2019)

Вот ролик, показывающий, что без витамина D наши лимфоциты не работают. Хотя количество их будет таким же. И иммунограмма будет нормальная. И иммунолог скажет, что пациент здоров. А лимфоциты как раз борются с вирусами. И этому веришь. Гриппом люди летом не болеют. Советую купить кварцевую лампу и очень постепенно загорать.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (19 Сен 2019)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> При недостатке витамина D активизируется паращитовидная железа, она усилено вырабатывает паратгормон,  кальций из костей усилено вымывается в кровь и уровень кальция в крови нормализуется.


А вот паратгармон в норме, что тоже поставило в тупик врача из института эндокринологии. Говорит, что если повышен кальций, то паратгармон тоже должен повышаться. А у меня нет, все странно, типо.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> так чтобы по несколько раз не колоть вену, сразу запишитесь к иммунологу ( послушайте, что он думает по этому поводу) и к эндокринологу на кальций, калий, натрий и кортизол (гормон надпочечников), все это бесплатно по ОМС.


Это надо лететь в другой город, у нас нет ревматологов, иммунологов, инфекционистов, эндокринологов и даже онкологов. Только терапевт. Но эти анализы можно сдать по омс.


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Понимаете в чем дело, с его кишечником ничего толком не усваивается, за 3 месяца не может поднять витамин Д, а должен был уже прийти в норму через месяц с хорошей всасываемостью. Нужно идти к эндокринологу с этим, может посоветует на уколы перейти. Но это уже врач пускай решает, там дозировки совсем  другие и курс другой ....переизбыток витамина Д ещё хуже, чем недостаток. или ждать пока кишечник восстановится и далее пить витамин Д.


Я в мае сдавал витамин Д, был 9. Пропил 3 месяца, ничего по состоянию не изменилось.  Надо сдать бы сейчас, посмотреть, какой уровень. Может уже и в норме...


----------



## Oxi83 (19 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Это надо лететь в другой город, у нас нет ревматологов, иммунологов, инфекционистов, эндокринологов и даже онкологов. Только терапевт. Но эти анализы можно сдать по омс.


Ого го...вы где живёте? На необитаемом острове? Тогда да, сдайте хотябы все эти анализы через терапевта. Все равно нужно за кальцием следить, заодно и все остальное проверить.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, небольшой городок на Дальнем Востоке. До ближайших крупных - 1000 км


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, да, в Москву летать,   да по профессорам ходить никаких денег не хватит. С учётом, что внутренние перелеты стоят дороже чем в Европу, а вам в Азию слетать. Вот прям бесит, все для людей «сделано». Слетайте в Китай, Вьетнам, Тайланд, там и море курорты хорошие и заодно на солнце витамин Д поднимите, кости любят солнышко.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Сен 2019)

Да, только перелёт в Москву и обратно обходится мне в 40-50 тыс.рублей.

Уже думаю, чтобы слетать в Корею на обследование, дешевле выходит.


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Сен 2019)

Так да, корейцы или китайцы быстрее помогут, чем у нас «зажравшиеся» У меня глаз начал дергаться от цен на самолет. За такие деньги можно Катаром по акции урвать билет, а это уже уровень шейхов.

Да далеко ходить не нужно. Друг немец спрашивает меня, сколько стоит приём хиропрактика ( реабилитолога) это у них одно и тоже считается. Говорю зависит от наглости от 3-10 тыс за сеанс, даже у немца начал глаз дёргаться от наших расценок


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, Да, не говорите.

Некоторые профессоры берут за приём от 10 тыс.уже, а консультация на уровне терапевта поселкового.

А когда болеешь, то любые деньги потратишь на поиск причины. Естественно, ты выбираешь более опытных врачей, надеешься, что тебе помогут.


----------



## Oxi83 (20 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, знаем, плавали...и то, от поселкового терапевта может и больше толка будет ( если он с головой, то посоветует хорошую схему лечения и препараты и обследования какие лучше пройти),потому что у него нет плана развесит вас на деньги и потянуть время, пока вы с голой Ж...не останетесь. Единственное, что у вас нет аппаратуры хорошей в городке, поэтому и приходится мотаться туда-сюда. А когда в Москву, Питер стекаются миллионы людей со всей страны в поисках помощи, то человеческая жадность начинает преобладать над гражданским долгом. А людям реально некуда деваться... потому что оборудования в районном центре просто нет или на уровне прошлого века. Все это печально конечно...


----------



## Anatoliy89 (20 Сен 2019)

Да, Вы правы. У нас даже аппарата мрт нет.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (20 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, здравствуйте! Я думаю вам сейчас упор надо сделать на здоровый образ жизни и общее оздоровление организма. Особое внимание уделить печени и иммунитету. Хорошо бы найти в вашем городе врача гастро-энтеролога, который бы признал вас своим пациентом. Всё-таки диарея у вас есть. И надо разобраться в её причинах. Может быть печень плохо работает, и жиры, что вы кушаете, не всасываются. Они служат смазкой и непереваренная пища на этой смазке выводится из организма. Тогда всё внимание печени. А может у вас в кишечнике неправильная микрофлора. Есть мнение, что от этой микрофлоры зависит иммунитет. В своё время я свой дисбактериоз лечил бифидокефиром. Сейчас я его в продаже не видел. А тот кефир, что есть в продаже, с подозрительным сроком годности. И я в нём сомневаюсь. Можно кефир делать дома самому, покупая закваску в аптеке (у нас продаётся бифидум-бактерин). Меня насторожило. что вы алкоголь не переносите. Это значит, что у вас печень слабая. Помочь ей можно диетой. Не надо готовить пищу, слишком долго её жаря. Чуть поджарив, можно мясо или овощи залить водой и тушить. Не надо кушать копчённости и консервы. И вообще лучше кушать натуральную пищу, а не промышленного приготовления. Там могут наложить всякого. Не надо долго пить лекарства с сомнительной пользой. Если пить много крепкого чая, то можно и печени навредить и зубам (и кофеин кальций выводит). Но сколько тут "много" - этого я не знаю.  Насчёт иммунитета. Его уменьшают и недостаток витамина Д, и неправильная микрофлора в кишечнике, и плохой сон, и стрессы (вы ведь волнуетесь за здоровье). И внутри организма могут быть разные паразиты. Я, к примеру, долго боролся с простудами и ангинами, покуда не выяснил. что причина в грибке кандида, что размножился у меня в кишечнике. После борьбы с ней как-то и резко перестал болеть. Также иммунитету вредит гиподинамия. Дело в том наша лимфатическая система собственного сердца не имеет, и лимфу двигают усилия наших мышц. Поэтому, посидели, поработали, затем встали и размялись. И так по циклу. Насчёт анализов. Я хотя вам и советовал, но сейчас как-то засомневался насчёт анализов на вирусы герпеса. Этих вирусов много и анализы там мало что показывают. А вот витамин Д повторить неплохо было. Также следите за ферментами печени и холестерином. Насчёт анализов на паразиты - вам виднее. Я тут понимаю мало.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (21 Сен 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Спасибо!

алкоголь не переношу, имел ввиду в психологическом плане, не нравится это состояние после его приема.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, в дополнении к предыдущему посту по поводу здорового образа жизни. Я об этом не писал просто потому, что уже много тут было сказано. Вы писали, что мануального терапевта в вашем городе нет. Значит надо как-то самостоятельно работать в этом направлении. Попробовать изучать какие-либо ролики на ютубе или книги почитать. Попробовать поделать себе самомассаж. Вы какие-то шаги в этом направлении делаете?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

Да, я делаю ЛФК, на массажи ходил. Пил курсами нвпс, мидокалм. Ничего просто уже не помогает. Да, и как поможет, если боль механического характера, например, болит и щёлкает челюсть при жевании, что аж глохну на полдня. Тут таблетками и лфк не помочь уже. Раз разрушились зубы, значит, и суставы тоже рушатся....

В бассейн ходил раньше, и до болезни, и после.
Сейчас и 20 метров не могу проплыть, горят руки, плечи, колени...


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> ...например, болит и щёлкает челюсть при жевании, что аж глохну на полдня. Тут таблетками и лфк не помочь уже. Раз разрушились зубы, значит, и суставы тоже рушатся....


А к челюстно-лицевому обращались? Рентген?


----------



## Oxi83 (22 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Да, я делаю ЛФК, на массажи ходил. Пил курсами нвпс, мидокалм. Ничего просто уже не помогает. Да, и как поможет, если боль механического характера, например, болит и щёлкает челюсть при жевании, что аж глохну на полдня. Тут таблетками и лфк не помочь уже. Раз разрушились зубы, значит, и суставы тоже рушатся....
> 
> В бассейн ходил раньше, и до болезни, и после.
> Сейчас и 20 метров не могу проплыть, горят руки, плечи, колени...


Пересдайте ка ещё раз гормонны щитовидки, а особенно Паратгормон. Не нравится мне вся эта история, узел есть, кальций вымывается в кровь, суставы хрустят. Не помню в какой из тем писала про свою соседку, которая с 20 лет мучается с грыжами...так вот, помимо этого у неё больная щитовидка и повышенный кальций в крови и так же проблемы с кишечником, половина зубов уже нет, кости все болят и уже есть остеопороз. Витамин Д как у вас, низкий 10. И она так же долго пьёт витамин Д, пьёт таблетки для щитовидки, а  кальций все так же вымывается и витамин Д не усваивается, так прошло много лет. Ей не повезло с эндокринологом, который в своё время не направил ее на Паратгормон, в итоге он оказался повышен и выяснилось это спустя столько лет. Сейчас она сменила эндокринолога, который ей обьяснил, пока Паратгормон повышен и кальций, и витамин Д не будут усваиваться. Ее направили ещё раз на узи щитовидки и паращитовидки и нашли, что паращитовидка с одной стороны дала опухоль. В итоге ее срочно отправляют на операцию, вот через неделю будут удалять. И хирург обьяснил, что не удалять нельзя иначе через несколько лет придёт конец.

А щитовидку в своё время посадила из за больших доз приема гормонов, очень они с мужем хотели ребёнка, но так и не получилось. В итоге теперь ни здоровья, ни детей, да и разбираться уже никто не будет...гинеколог ли ее лечил неправильно или препараты в то время были не очень, или организм слабый оказался и так среагировал на лечение. Сейчас ей 50 лет  она с грыжами , больной шитовидкой и остеопорозом работает на даче, ведёт хозяйство и не унывает. Говорит: фиг дождётесь моей кончины))) вот реально молодец, с таких людей нужно брать примеры, как выбираться из психоза. Я к чему это всё, проверьте ещё раз гормоны щитовидки/ паращитовидки / надпочечников/и гормоны про которые вам говорил AleksSeich


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, спасибо! Скоро сдам ещё раз, но в мае, когда были все симптомы, проверял в двух лабораториях паратгармон.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

По симптомам, кстати, очень похоже на проблему в области эндокринологии...

Может, паратгармон в мае ещё не успел среагировать, так сказать. На паратгармон у нас можно сдать, отправляют в лабораторию в другой город, дней 10 ждать результат. 

Но, действительно, надо проверить...







AleksSeich написал(а):


> А к челюстно-лицевому обращались? Рентген?



Да, в этом случае мне надо рентген всего тела делать, так как болит абсолютно все, даже висок и хрящи в ушах :-((


----------



## Oxi83 (22 Сен 2019)

Остеокальцин почти на нижней границе, но это скорее всего из-за низкого витамина Д, ну или щитовидка. Какой у вас гемоглобин был последний раз, т.к. ферритин тоже небольшой. Вы мясо хорошо едите? Все что связано с денситометрией, это не сразу выявляется, только через время...когда уже действительно, много кальция вымылось. Начальную стадию , это показывают только анализы.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Да, в этом случае мне надо рентген всего тела делать, так как болит абсолютно все, даже висок и хрящи в ушах :-((


Не нужно вам рентген всего тела, зачем столько облучения?! Не вижу в этом вообще смысла.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, вот нормы остеокальцина в этой лаборатории. 
Мужчины:
18-30 лет: 24-70 нг/мл; 
30-50 лет: 14-42 нг/мл; 

Я сдавал за пару дней, до 30-летия. То есть нормы моего возраста 14-42, у меня 26. Получается, посередине практически. Сейчас ещё посмотрю, может, и в другой лаборатории тоже сдавал.

А я делал сцинтографию костей всего тела, кстати. Эндокринолог направлял, чтобы исключить метастатическое поражение костей и заболевание костей. 
Сначала вводят радиоторопное вещество в вену, потом сидишь 3 часа в специальной комнате, а затем уже идёшь на исследование. По приезду домой, надо постирать все вещи и не общаться с детьми сутки. Потом сутки звенел через все проходы в магазине. Интересно было наблюдать за охранниками, у которых прибор звенел при моем сканировании, говорю, наверное, он у вас сломался

Вот в другой лаборатории сдавал остеокальцин, там другие нормы. Результат хороший.





*Маркёр формирования костного матрикса P1NP (N-терминальный пропептид проколлагена 1 типа, Total P1NP)*

Использование биохимических маркёров костного метаболизма в диагностике и контроле лечения остеопороза – важное дополнение к денситометрии (измерению плотности костной ткани). В отличие от денситометрии, которая констатирует состояние минерализации костной ткани на момент исследования, биохимические маркёры позволяют судить о скорости и направленности процессов костного метаболизма.


Повышение значений: 

остеопороз (небольшое); 
сенильный остеопороз (небольшое); 
остеомаляция; 
несовершенный остеогенез; 
болезнь Педжета; 
почечная остеодистрофия (небольшое); 
метастатические поражения костной ткани.


----------



## AleksSeich (22 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, зачем всего тела? Раз челюсть щелкает и болит, значит рентген суставов челюсти.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

Я к тому, что болят и щёлкают все суставы... Надо постепенно будет делать мрт, наверное, смотреть, что с ними.


----------



## Oxi83 (22 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> А я делал сцинтографию костей всего тела, кстати. ...


А более щадящего метода нет проверить? Зачем было так травить организм? Например сначала сдать кровь на маркёры костной онкологии?


----------



## Anatoliy89 (22 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, да, там очень малые дозы этого вещества, хоть каждый месяц можно делать. Самое страшное я зато исключил.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2019)

> Потом сутки звенел через все проходы в магазине. Интересно было наблюдать за охранниками, у которых прибор звенел при моем сканировании, говорю, наверное, он у вас сломался



?????
Не бывает.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, реально срабатывали аппараты в торговом центре. Мне даже справку дали, на случай, если в аэропорту сработает. Так как через 2 дня я улетал





@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, у вас на практике такие пациенты не попадались, с моими симптомами? Нет идеи, куда дальше двигаться и что обследовать? В области эндокринологии может усилить обследование? Как думаете?


Oxi83 написал(а):


> Какой у вас гемоглобин был последний раз, т.к. ферритин тоже небольшой. Вы мясо хорошо едите?


Гемоглобин всегда хороший - 155-160 (при норме  132-173). Мясо кушаю все и часто - свинина, говядина, курица.


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Oxi83, да, там очень малые дозы этого вещества, хоть каждый месяц можно делать. Самое страшное я зато исключил.


Такие малые, что датчики срабатывали). А если серьезно, то у вас похоже канцерофобия, отсюда все эти ненужные обследования. ИМХО.


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Гемоглобин всегда хороший - 155-160 (при норме  132-173). Мясо кушаю все и часто - свинина, говядина, курица.


Холестерин повышен, а вы свининку кушаете...


----------



## горошек (23 Сен 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Холестерин повышен, а вы свининку кушаете...


И ничего страшного. Изменить холестерин диетой почти нереально. Т к 90 процентов его вырабатывает печень, это уже давно известно. А все оставшиеся 10 процентов вы полностью из питания не уберёте. То есть снизить его поступление диетой можно только на пару процентов от поступления. Капля в море. У.меня подруга на себе это испробовала. Питалась почти одними фруктами, в холестерин не снизился ни чуть. А у Ее толстой сестры, которая хомячит все подряд, холестерин в норме.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Сен 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Такие малые, что датчики срабатывали). А если серьезно, то у вас похоже канцерофобия, отсюда все эти ненужные обследования. ИМХО.


Да, вот денситометрию и сцинтиграфию костей скелета проводил по назначению и направлению врача. Не знаю, мне кажется, без направления такие исследования не делают, ну сцинтиграфию точно, думаю.


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Холестерин повышен, а вы свининку кушаете...


Да, холестерин повышен у меня не из-за питания. У меня вес 76, при росте 177-178, лишнего веса нет. 

Свинину ем не каждый день, не тоннами)). Короче, как среднестатистический россиянин, иногда на ужин. Вот копчёности, допустим, не ем совсем.



AleksSeich написал(а):


> Такие малые, что датчики срабатывали). А если серьезно, то у вас похоже канцерофобия, отсюда все эти ненужные обследования. ИМХО.


Я был бы рад, если б это было проявлением фобии, расстройством психики. Но при псих расстройствах не повышается холестерин, алт, не повышается кальций, фосфор, не падает витамин Д. Да и зубы не рушатся, и не глохнут люди при жевании пищи...


----------



## Oxi83 (23 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Я к тому, что болят и щёлкают все суставы... Надо постепенно будет делать мрт, наверное, смотреть, что с ними.


Обычно делают


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Да, вот денситометрию и сцинтиграфию костей скелета проводил по назначению и направлению врача. Не знаю, мне кажется, без направления такие исследования не делают, ну сцинтиграфию точно, думаю.
> 
> Да, холестерин повышен у меня не из-за питания. У меня вес 76, при росте 177-178, лишнего веса нет.
> 
> Свинину ем не каждый день, не тоннами)). Короче, как среднестатистический россиянин, иногда на ужин. Вот копчёности, допустим, не ем совсем.


Холестерин скорее повышен из-за печени, а печень реагирует как раз на большие  дозы всяких препаратов, которые вы пропили ( бесконтрольное применение НПВС, АБ и введение контрастных веществ) вам нужно остановиться сейчас с такими дозами химии. сейчас проверить ещё раз щитовидку, электролиты ( кальций, калий, натрий) , печеночные ферменты и гормон надпочечников кортизол, так же мужские/ женские гормоны. У меня всё.


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Сен 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> И ничего страшного. Изменить холестерин диетой почти нереально. Т к 90 процентов его вырабатывает печень, это уже давно известно. А все оставшиеся 10 процентов вы полностью из питания не уберёте. То есть снизить его поступление диетой можно только на пару процентов от поступления. Капля в море. У.меня подруга на себе это испробовала. Питалась почти одними фруктами, в холестерин не снизился ни чуть. А у Ее толстой сестры, которая хомячит все подряд, холестерин в норме.


По себе сужу, у меня до диеты+физ.нагрузок, был 9,6, сейчас 7,2. И это не строгая диета. Полностью до нормы снизить почти не реально, согласен, т.к. это генетика. Хотя теоретически возможно, если повысить тестостерон например.. но тут все индивидуально.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Да, вот денситометрию и сцинтиграфию костей скелета проводил по назначению и направлению врача. Не знаю, мне кажется, без направления такие исследования не делают, ну сцинтиграфию точно, думаю.
> 
> Да, холестерин повышен у меня не из-за питания. У меня вес 76, при росте 177-178, лишнего веса нет.
> 
> Свинину ем не каждый день, не тоннами)). Короче, как среднестатистический россиянин, иногда на ужин. Вот копчёности, допустим, не ем совсем.


Если все платно, то как говорится "за ваши деньги, любой каприз" и не такое назначат.. Хрусты в шее и челюсти никакого отношения к онкологии не имеют. В таких случаях конкретно рентген шеи и челюсти достаточно.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Сен 2019)

@AleksSeich, холестерин 9,6? Ого! А какая причина повышения?

@AleksSeich, не, я не ищу онкологию, а ищу причину недуга. Сцинтиграфию делали, чтобы исключить заболевания костей, так как был несколько повышен кальций в анализах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, реально срабатывали аппараты в торговом центре. Мне даже справку дали, на случай, если в аэропорту сработает. Так как через 2 дня я улетал
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Так это в самолете. В магазине не стоят датчики на радиоизлучение.

Такие пациенты есть. Есть и у наших стоматологов. Но мое и их мнение- повышенная истираемость зубов в большинстве случаев имеет стрессовое начало и продолжение. Не зря же врачи не могут найти другие причины.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Сен 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, 

Федор Петрович, Спасибо. Можно было б списать на психоматику, но кальций, алт, холестерин, фосфор - реально повышены же

А до этих симптомов проходил мед осмотр на работе - все было нормально (кальций правда не сдавал, но алт, холестерин сдавал).

Боль в челюстях - уже механического характера, при жевании что-то трется, хрустит, закладывает уши до глухоты. 

При подъеме на лестнице - щёлкали тазобедренные, колени. Разве такое бывает при психоматике?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2019)

Это возможно в норме.
Все перечисленное признаки, а не симптомы.


----------



## AleksSeich (23 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @AleksSeich, холестерин 9,6? Ого! А какая причина повышения?


Как и у большинства - генетическая предрасположенность.


Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> @AleksSeich, не, я не ищу онкологию, а ищу причину недуга. Сцинтиграфию делали, чтобы исключить заболевания костей, так как был несколько повышен кальций в анализах.


И "метастатических паражений костной ткани" = онкологии. Исключили, что дальше эндокринолог говорит?


----------



## Oxi83 (23 Сен 2019)

@Anatoliy89, если ранее в анализах не было повышенного холестерина и АЛТ, а после вы пропили большой курс таблеток, которые могут влиять на эти факторы и это выявили после анализы, то почему вы так удивляетесь?! Вы сами писали, что пили долго НПВС и АБ, параллельно врач вам не выписывал защиту для печени. Да и НПВС вы пили не под наблюдением врача, а отсебятину пили. Так нельзя лечиться, неужели вам не жалко свой организм?! Прежде чем пить такие серьёзные препараты без назначения врача, нужно понимать их риски и побочки. Просто хочется вам помочь, что ко всему нужно подходить очень осознанно.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (23 Сен 2019)

На всякий случай выскажу соображения ещё по одной гипотезе. @Anatoliy89 жаловался на диарею. При этом организм обезвоживается. Просто не хватает воды для образования синовиальной жидкости в суставах. Отсюда и треск в суставах. Также из-за диареи и кальций из пищи не всасывается. Не факт, конечно, что это основная проблема. Но иметь в виду её нужно.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (23 Сен 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Спасибо! Вот бы найти ещё врача, который умеет думать логически, который бы шаг за шагом исключал болезни, что то бы предполагал и т д.


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Как и у большинства - генетическая предрасположенность.
> 
> И "метастатических паражений костной ткани" = онкологии. Исключили, что дальше эндокринолог говорит?


Что не видит проблем по своей области...

Вот сейчас проснулся от того, что глаз сильно правый печёт, ресницы слиплись с кожей от жидкости белого цвета, минут 5 открывал глаз. Такое тоже было раньше, ходил к окулисту, назначала капли от конъюнктивита. 

Сейчас вот проснулся ночью, встал промыть глаз, а в коленях дикие прострелы при ходьбе, держась за стенки только дошёл до ванны и обратно. Сейчас лежу в надежде, что отпустит... Но боль дикая до слез. . .  С утра попрошу друга отвезти в больницу, пусть хоть общий анализ крови возьмут, да рентген сделают! 

Ладно, ныть тут не буду больше. Всем, кто проникся, большое спасибо Всем здоровья и добра!

Все таки этот форум больше для людей с проблемами с позвоночником, грыжами. Мне не совсем подходит. 

Всем здоровья! Берегите его! Это самое главное, что есть в жизни!

Вроде есть Покупатель на машину, если продам, то попробую слетать в Корею, многие наши летают из Дальнего Востока туда на диагностику, лечение. Мне даже дешевле будет, чем в Москву.  Главное, чтобы колени мне отпустило, чтобы смог передвигаться.

Кому интересно будет или будут мысли какие-то пишите в личные, мне уведомления на почту приходят!

*Уважаемые Модераторы, просьба закрыть эту тему!*


----------



## Oxi83 (24 Сен 2019)

Вы главное не отчаивайтесь. Уверена, что найдётся причина. То, что с глазами, это конъюнктивит, может и правда какой вирусняк вас атакует и на суставы так действует, и язвы во рту от этого выскакивают и болеете гриппом раз в месяц.


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Сен 2019)

@Oxi83, спасибо, я выкорабкаюсь, у меня грудной ребёнок, есть ради кого жить и бороться!


----------



## Oxi83 (24 Сен 2019)

https://lifehacker.ru/produkty-bogatye-kalciem/amp/


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Сен 2019)

Anatoliy89 написал(а):


> Вот сейчас проснулся от того, что глаз сильно правый печёт, ресницы слиплись с кожей от жидкости белого цвета, минут 5 открывал глаз. Такое тоже было раньше, ходил к окулисту, назначала капли от конъюнктивита.


То, что жидкость прозрачного цвета, говорит о том, что это вирус. Иначе жидкость была бы жёлтого или зелёного цвета. Антибактериальные капли не помогут. Почитайте в Википедию статью о цитомегаловирусной инфекции. Поражаются глаза, печень, слизистая оболочка желудочно-кишечного тракта (а у вас диарея). Возникает полирадикулопатия. Ваши симптомы типичны для неё - жжение, слабость, мурашки во многих местах. В той ссылке про ЦМВ, что я раньше приводил, пишут, что этот вирус любит распространяться в фибропластах. Отсюда боль в суставах (коленях). Всё же сделайте анализ на ЦМВ. Иммуноферментные анализы на иммуноглобулины показывают, что вы либо когда-то были заражены ЦМВ (а это наверняка), либо недавно заразились (что вряд ли). Это ничего вам не скажет. Может сделать анализ типа ПЦР? Если инфекция развёрнутая, то анализ будет указывать на её силу. И наверняка есть специальные сайты по этой тематике. И всё же, пересдайте анализ на витамин Д. Он у вас восстановился или нет? Боли в суставах бывают и при остеопорозе. Но как тут диагностировать, я не знаю. (Денситометрия и паратгормон вроде у вас в норме.)


----------



## Anatoliy89 (24 Сен 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, Спасибо большое! Буду искать причины. Сдам на вирусы, конечно. 

Да, паратгармон в норме, денситометрия, и другие маркёры остеопороза: остеокальцин, маркер форсирования костного матрикса pinp.

Похоже на вирус, так как колени к обеду отпустило.... То есть боли блуждающие.


----------

